# Win an Intel i7 CPU, 313 Series SSD, and Extreme series motherboard



## Rambleon84

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
non-Canuck


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks OCN!!!!!

Nick


----------



## MangosTea

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## jbobb

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months - Usually will replace some component(s) in that time frame.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## EricB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Good afternoon Overclock.net members! We've once again got a great opportunity for you to pick up some great gear, this time with added variety!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In celebration of the recent launch of the Intel 313 series SSDs, we'll be giving away the following prize packages to three winners (who must reside in either the US or Canada, excluding Quebec) which will include:
> One (1) Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge Desktop Processor
> One (1) Intel DZ68BC Desktop Series Motherboard
> One (1) Intel 313 Series Hawley Creek mSATA SSD
> ...thats right, each winner gets all three prizes!
> Much like in our other recent contests, to be eligible to win you simply need to make a post in this thread answering the following questions:
> 
> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> a) Prefer to build my own
> b) Prefer to buy a branded system
> 
> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year
> b) 12 - 18 months
> c) 18 months - 2 years
> d) 2 - 3 years
> e) 3 years or longer
> 
> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> a) Extremely important
> b) Pretty important
> c) Not very important
> d) No impact on performance at all
> 4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


1) I prefer to build my own.

2) 12-18 months

3) Extremely important

4) 120.25 BEDMAS OOPS


----------



## Padishah

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## KuuFA

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
*d) No impact on performance at all*


----------



## mustangbanshee

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## bavman

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months (usually just replace major components instead of the entire thing)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## TLCH723

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian but the answer is 120.25.


----------



## DarthBaiter

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## thepoopscooper

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*i live in usa but it is 120.25*


----------



## LilScrappyD

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## HobieCat

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

I prefer to build my own.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

Every year.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Pretty important.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

120.25


----------



## PCWIZMTL

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## [email protected]

) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

Build custom all the way. I would never buy a branded system when you can custom build and pay for the right parts and get better performance than being ripped off by pre-built systems.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC
a) Every year
Usually would be a couple of months depending what i need but i haven't upgraded in a LONG time in awhile!

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
SSD are fun to use for benchmarks especially helps with load times!

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

I'm not Canadian but i respect that question. 120.25 is the answer. Like it matters


----------



## FuzzyPants

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


----------



## my94r/t

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## FEAST

*1) a) Prefer to build my own
2) c) 18 months - 2 years
3) a) Extremely important

WOOOOOOO*


----------



## kz26

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important


----------



## DF is BUSY

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
c) 18 months - 2 years

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important

*4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?*
i am not canadian


----------



## skwannabe

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

YAY


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years
*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## Totimoshi

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
_a) Prefer to build my own_

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
_e) 3 years or longer_

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
_a) Extremely important_

*4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?*
_120.25_

Really hope I win this for my little brother, it would make him really happy and put a smile on his face. He's getting into computers and I really want to make him something great








Thank you for the opportunity to win.


----------



## Helmsdg

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

--David--


----------



## Selquist979

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Badwrench

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year (or less







)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian


----------



## Caustin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important* although I feel like 2 decent mechanical drives in raid0 are still a decent option.
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Schmuckley

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year Every 2 mos? :







:
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) *Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Can't answer,not from Canada















Either -23.57142857142857 or 30.25


----------



## dumpsterj

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

not only extremely important , essential. best upgrade for overall performance.


----------



## KarmaKiller

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*
^I think budget is the biggest factor. If they can afford an SSD, then I usually recommend one.

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## bdeester

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


----------



## greed

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
30.25 (I don't reside in Canada)

Thanks Intel


----------



## Aestylis

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important

I would sooooooooooo love to win this one.







Moar folding and just in time for DIABLO III WOOO!


----------



## newbrevolution

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*I may be close in northern MN but not that close*


----------



## adam-c

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
=120.25


----------



## kzone75




----------



## Emmanuel

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## jach11

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## goat

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## TinDaDragon

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## dhenzjhen

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 10 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important specially when you're running a benchmark like PCMARK05


----------



## AndrewJ

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important


----------



## Fooxz

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) TOTALLY Prefer to build my own. Way more fun.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
Somewhere between...
c) 12 months - 2 years
Depending on when stuff breaks or goes on sale.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
HDD is THE biggest bottleneck for computers.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I r frum amerricuh


----------



## reezin14

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years* Or until it doesn't do what I need it to do.
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## SMD

Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important

Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Gav777

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## ValSidalv21

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## mingqi53

In, thanks!

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Abovethelaw

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years, for the total system
a) Every year, for a part here and there.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important. I bought one for my build two years ago and will never go back.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
mounties?


----------



## Soulphalanx

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Redwoodz

1) I prefer to build my own.

2) 12-18 months

3) Extremely important


----------



## Maximus4

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Wheezo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

*Answer: 120.25*

Thanks for the chance OCN; I'd love to have some new hardware to tinker around with


----------



## trumpet-205

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

US Resident.


----------



## TheReciever

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) Every Year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Love me some SSD


----------



## TH3_H4NGMAN

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Thanks!


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## DuckieHo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year (less than... multple PCs!)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important (SSD everywhere)


----------



## eXecuution

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## mdatmo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) Not applicable.


----------



## luk319

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## openchut82

a) Prefer to build my own

c) 18 months - 2 years

a) Extremely important


----------



## Abs.exe

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
c) I prefer being a frenchy

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
f) I would upgrade more often if I could participate in all those give away

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I guess being a frenchy inside a english world is that hard for englophones.
No way we give away to frenchies, to me it's just the same thing you are saying.

We have all kind of give aways here in quebec, and they only require a math question to be legal.
I see many raffles, contest and giveaway here but I truly understand, we give away our wood and water, we should not ask for anything more.

So yeah, thank you.

btw sorry for the typos, because in the world we live there are over 500 languages.

I feel the incoming ragers, no I'm not mad, I just see this from an angle you guys never even thought about.


----------



## Fatalrip

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Coopa

1) *Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

2) *How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*

b) 12 - 18 months

3) *How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important

4) _*[Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?*_
Not Canadian.


----------



## adam-c

sorry but how does 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11=120.25? lol i got 30.25 wheni punched it in the calculator


----------



## Brootull

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## lostmage

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year (We need an option for every month)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Not Canadian

Nice chance at some nice prizes OCN


----------



## cbr600

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Amann

1- I prefer to build my own pc for sure, customizable and its MY own.

2- Generally I would like to upgrade contuously throughout the year but it usually ends up being every 1-2 years before I can afford it









3- Very important!


----------



## bigkahuna360

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## ZealotKi11er

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

7.75


----------



## RevyYYYe

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## vitality

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Hope I win


----------



## Nebacanezer

Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own - I haven't had a bought system in my possession (desktop) since early Compaq days because my mother bought it for us.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years more often if I had the funds

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important - I am currently functioning without an SSD so it is not a life and death matter, however, I am positive that my performance would increase with the addition of a SSD


----------



## staryoshi

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every Year
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely Important

Thanks for the opportunity!

(Also, I upgrade much more often than every year and can't imagine computing without SSDs)


----------



## bom

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own
*b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Munkypoo7

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own
*b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
My bacon isn't round, sorry









Good luck everyone and thanks for the shot Chipp ^^


----------



## Sturdius

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important


----------



## RevyYYYe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam-c*
> 
> sorry but how does 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11=120.25? lol i got 30.25 wheni punched it in the calculator


To me it seems it's a joke for them... or they tease Canadians for not being good at arithmetics xD. The question doesn't make sense either ^^


----------



## Wildcard36qs

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
not Canadian, but the answer is 120.25.

For those confused on that math problem whether using PEMDAS or BEDMAS. You always do multiplication and division first, as they appear left to right. So you would do 45 / 4 = 11.25. You then do the addition and subtraction, again as they appear left to right. So 120 + 11.25 = 131.25. Then 131.25 - 11 = 120.25.

And yes, I am ignoring parenthesis and brackets and exponents as they are irrelevant to this equation.


----------



## charlievoviii

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## itzhoovEr

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## friendlyarrows

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Derp

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 18 months - whenever it's needed.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## icehotshot

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## el gappo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## iinversion

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*I am not a Canadian resident, but the answer is 120.25*


----------



## DNytAftr

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## meeps

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## SprayN'Pray

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## [T]yphoon

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
EU


----------



## rdrdrdrd

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## SkyNetSTI

*Good afternoon*
_1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?_
*a*) *Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

_2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?_
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c*) *18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

_3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?_
*a*) *Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

_4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?_

I'm not Canadian but it looks that the answer 120.25

*Thank You*


----------



## axellerate

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*

a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*

e) 3 years or longer

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*

b) Pretty important

*4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?*

120.25


----------



## Faint

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## packerbackermk

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

4. What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*I'm not from north of the wall.*


----------



## lonnie5000

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*I am not Canadian*


----------



## superericla

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## KEITHRH12

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) NA


----------



## jcfsusmc

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## Molybdenum

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*
I do small upgrades along the way, but I just built my first real system. I'll try to hold onto it as long as I can...

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
U S of A baby


----------



## Rabbs

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Rabbs~ I do love the canadian woman


----------



## jtheby

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## zdude

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or Longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) Got to love the USA


----------



## rent.a.john

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## blangblang

Quote:


> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> a) Prefer to build my own


Quote:


> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year


Multiple upgrades in any given year, with a nearly complete new build every 2 years, give or take.
Quote:


> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> b) Pretty important


----------



## ghostrider85

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) *Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) *Extremely important*


----------



## Fatality_

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*(120 + (45 ÷ 4)) - 11 = 120.25*

Thanks


----------



## Shaitan

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## swarm87

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Lige

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25

Considering I didn't think SSD performance was all that great when they first came out, and I opted out of buying one until this last year, I can say that it definitely helps. However, it only helps with the right motherboard and correct filesystem (settings). Otherwise, they can be just as slow as a normal hard drive.


----------



## reggiesanchez

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## v639dragoon

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months (upgrade different parts usually; don't rebuild the whole machine)*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## nextuszerodmd

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## tehmaggot

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## GingerJohn

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important
*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*Order of operations = 120.25
Gramatically = 30.25*


----------



## King Who Dat

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years Or until it doesn't do what I need it to do.
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

Great Contest. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## danman4734

hello OCN i would to enter your sweepstakes

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system? A : prefer to build my own
2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC? A: every year
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? A: extremely important
4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? 30.25 ( but im not Canadian )


----------



## Adrienspawn

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Thirty point twenty-five


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## winterborn90

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Lonestar

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*

a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*

a) Every year

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*

a) Extremely important

Thanks for the great giveaway!


----------



## hour1702

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## royalflush5

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) I prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely, extremely important

4) What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
U.S. citizen


----------



## khkim

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? Thank God im not canadian, i would never be able to solve this.


----------



## etbjr182

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Thanks!


----------



## Hydraulic

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) I Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
a) Every year

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important


----------



## squishysquishy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

Pretty important


----------



## raptorxrx

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? Not applicable. I'm an American.

I just get this feeling I'm going to win this one. lol
/sarcasm


----------



## selectstriker2

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own - HANDS DOWN

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year - sometimes 6 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not a Canuck


----------



## kdon

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
_a) Prefer to build my own_

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
_c) 18 months - 2 years_

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
_b) Pretty important_


----------



## Rayzer

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
d) 2 - 3 years

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
b) Pretty important

*4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?*
120.25


----------



## Stensby

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
(((120+45)/4)-11) = 30.25


----------



## cipp

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## tK FuRY

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*Definitely building my own; unless its for business, then I rely on the warranty.*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*Every year, sometimes even less time*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*B*


----------



## buddyboy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## dephekted830

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) *Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## DirektEffekt

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## mica3speedy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4 not from Canada


----------



## Tyronics

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



a) Prefer to build my own



2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



d) 2 - 3 years



3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



a) Extremely important


----------



## Hatchet

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my ow*n
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Epicestperson

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## golfergolfer

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## errdayimhustln

I hope I win!

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## sockpirate

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## AMC

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## brettlaf

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
a) Every year

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important


----------



## basenne

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own (like everyone else here!)

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Moovin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not from Canada


----------



## Hellish

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## akshep

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I live in the good 'ol USA


----------



## Cannon19932006

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## shrapner

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

Thanks OCN!


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
not Canadian


----------



## Hueristic

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## dalf

1) I prefer to build my own.

2) 2 - 3 years

3) Extremely important

4) 120.25 (Ottawa)


----------



## Cape Cod

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) Live in the land of the free because of the brave


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? NA


----------



## gtsteviiee

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*- Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*
-3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*
-Extremely important
*


----------



## Blast

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

^^^
Note on #3 - It is extremely important when compared to the system in general. On the topic of gaming though, the performance benefits are minimal in comparison to other hardware (depending on the game).


----------



## glakr

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## ColdRush

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## 072665995

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## BizzareRide

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Thank you Chipp, OCN, and all involved <3


----------



## NoGuru

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
_a) Prefer to build my own, that way I can do loads of research and get the best of the best._

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
_b) 12 - 18 months. Usually I wait for prices to come down some, and then buy._

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
_b) Pretty important. I noticed a slight increase in performance with my Crucial C300, but not by much over a traditional HDD._


----------



## Myrlin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## treeman

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*Not Canadian







*


----------



## SimpleTech

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
a) Every year

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important


----------



## Florida_Dan

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*
b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*Not Canadian*


----------



## illipinoG

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## KipH

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
I prefer to build my own. My wife wishes this was not true.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
Now I am lucky if I can buy 1 part a year, so 3 years or longer will have to do. It has been almost 6.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Pretty important. I have tried to save for one many times but feeding kids and house and car win.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11??
(120 plus (45 divided by 4)) minus 11 = 120.25


----------



## gnarlybug5

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system
*
2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer
*
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## N2Gaming

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## Aximous

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important although I feel like 2 decent mechanical drives in raid0 are still a decent option.


----------



## grandestfail9190

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Nhb93

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## audioxbliss

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## olleroma

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Mikecdm

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
I prefer to build my own PC

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
I buy new hardware every generation.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important
I feel it's almost a necessity when building a new computer. I have one in my laptop and my daily is in need of one as well.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## xlastshotx

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## F86Pilot

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? Eh?


----------



## asuperpower

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
I upgrade my PC almost all of the time.







a) Every year

I buy a new one every 3-4 years. e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important -- That's why I have three of them.


----------



## metallicamaster3

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

What's the point of this?


----------



## ChickenInferno

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Crim427

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Dilyn

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Firehawk

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*

Thanks OCN


----------



## Forrester

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*

a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*

c) 18 months - 2 years (I usually don't do small upgrades, but build a new rig, and keep the old ones as trophies







)

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*

a) Extremely important

good luck everybody


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

I'm a Texan


----------



## Baking Soda

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*b) Prefer to buy a branded system*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*e) 3 years or longer
*
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

*Not Canadian.







*


----------



## adcantu

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Im American and Im bad at math


----------



## Skidooer93

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Vocality

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## redhat_ownage

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## JoeWalsh

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

Now that's sort of a loaded question. I feel more between B and C, because if it was pretty important I'd probably get one. However, it's just about at the top of my list for upgrades; I don't think the price-to-performance ratio is that great yet.
/rantnoonereads

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*Nope.*


----------



## metalfingers

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Considering my log-in time under Fedora 14 dropped from 30s to 2s when going from a Caviar Blue to a Crucial m4... I'd say very important on that last one


----------



## xxmastermindxx

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own, always.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year, maybe even 6 months with GPU's

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important now that I'm enjoying their benefits

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
'Merican


----------



## FauxFox

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
2-3 Years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## terraprime

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## G33K

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## KG363

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*'merican and proud*


----------



## Xterminator

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Aznboy1993

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## mtbiker033

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*I'm a US resident!







*


----------



## yarly

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Dont live in Canada


----------



## Lustrose

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system
*
2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## ajvirus

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
(120 + (45 ÷ 4)) - 11 = 120.25


----------



## importflip

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## solsamurai

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## Behemoth777

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Mattb2e

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Im not a Canadian resident.


----------



## hli53194

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Thanks!


----------



## _TRU_

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important

The average computer user can live without a ssd. But a modder, bencher & oc'er will need one for best performance.


----------



## WingsEdge

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*I prefer to build my own.*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*Every 2-3 years.*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*Pretty important.*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120+45/4-11 = *120.25*

Good luck to everybody who enters!


----------



## michintom

In! Thanks!









1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## xdoo675

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Romin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## itskerby

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not canadian


----------



## MGX1016

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## General121

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
US Resident


----------



## jackofhearts495

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## killerhz

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## halocog

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*

a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*

b) 12 - 18 months

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*

a) Extremely important


----------



## gunner22

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Dezixn

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## wh-ATI

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## BlackOmega

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## rainbowhash

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance
b) Pretty important


----------



## Slaughter

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## phileps

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## GuilT1

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
N/A


----------



## fatmario

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

I first built my own computer around Thanksgiving for Skyrim, and I would never go back to a prebuilt if I can (however, I might get a laptop). There is just something amazing about getting something really powerful at a great price, and having built it yourself. I felt like a BAMF when I got it put together, and I got it to fire up right the first time (much credit goes to MaximumPC.com, for they have amazing guides)!

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

I just got a SSD the other day, and I used the Intel Smart Response as the method of use. The disk caching is showing a little bit of performance boost so far, but I know I have to wait at least a good week for the algorithms to figure out what I like to use on a daily basis.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*Depends, if you go left to right it would be 30 1/4. However, if you follow the orders of operation, then it would be 120 1/4. The good news is I am not Canadian, so my not knowing which way to do the math has no hindrance on me!*

Oh, and if I get this, then I will donate the parts that I am replacing to my friend. He is currently using an old HP box from like 2007 or something, and the only upgrade he done on it was to add a HD 5770 and a new PSU. I think he would love my old quad-core to replace his rig!


----------



## Special_K

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4. What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
You don't bury survivors on the Canadian and USA border.


----------



## MME1122

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
N/A


----------



## ViperSB1

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## plum

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*Depends how you interpret the question, seeing as how it's not specified, I'll go grammatically: 30.25*


----------



## Shmerrick

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Spct

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years (component by component)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important, looking to add one soon.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Connecticut here.

Curious to see...

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp=llsin&gs_nf=1&cp=33&gs_id=4&xhr=t&q=120+plus+45+divided+by+4+minus+11&pf=p&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&oq=120+plus+45+divided+by+4+minus+11&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=193b680415c1a72a&biw=1280&bih=657


----------



## AssortedPeas

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## trendy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*b) Pretty important*

Thanks again for a great contest!


----------



## noldevin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
not canadian


----------



## Tanid

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
*c) Not very important*
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Gregarious Raconteur

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
User is not a resident of greater canuckistan


----------



## meetajhu

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own








b) Prefer to buy a branded system

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer









*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important








b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

Thanks OCN! Glad to be a part of it!


----------



## Moparman

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system? a) Prefer to build my own.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC? a) Every year.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? a) Extremely importan.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? Not a canadian.


----------



## ssgtnubb

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## TheRic89

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## DevilDriver

Count me in









1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I'm from the U.S.


----------



## r34p3rex

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
From down south


----------



## 90563820748026

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important


----------



## firebirdjimbo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*a) Every year
*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*b) Pretty important*

Thanks OCN!


----------



## sizzflair

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Shurr

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Demondrumer

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## tkl.hui

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## Darr3n

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*
120.25*


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## ShtKck

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Essential, either for caching or traditional use.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

N/A


----------



## mothow

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## ?Dirty?

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## Akhen

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Citra

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

Ans: 120.25


----------



## Despair

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
_*d) 2 - 3 years*_
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
_*b) Pretty importan*_t
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## doco

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I live in the U.S.


----------



## Slinkie

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
_*a) Every year*_
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
_*a) Extremely important*_
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
_*lolwut?*_


----------



## Horatio McCallister

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Just-Averaqe

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## Nighthawk016

1) a) Prefer to build my own

2) c) 18 months - 2 years

3) a) Extremely important


----------



## theonedub

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
USA


----------



## GuardianDuo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Kokin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*a) Extremely important*


----------



## Shinigami715

1) (a) prefer to build my own
2) (b) 12-18 months
3) (b) pretty important
4) 120.25


----------



## chewdude

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## .theMetal

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## daskinil

1. A

2. E

c. A


----------



## l1o2l

1a) Prefer to build my own
2) b) 12 - 18 months
3) a) Extremely important


----------



## dchen12

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## EfemaN

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

In for the win!


----------



## jemping

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## dtfgator

Quote:


> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> a) Prefer to build my own
> b) Prefer to buy a branded system
> 
> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year
> b) 12 - 18 months
> c) 18 months - 2 years
> d) 2 - 3 years
> e) 3 years or longer
> 
> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> a) Extremely important
> b) Pretty important
> c) Not very important
> d) No impact on performance at all


1.
A. Build my own









2.
A. Every year at least! Closer to every 3 months for upgrades, lol

3.
A. I couldn't survive without my current Intel 320 SSD!

(Not Canadian, from the US)

Thanks!


----------



## Michael J

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## jason793

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## ritchwell

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## cloudbyday

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) *Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) *2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) *Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

Thank you!! I hope the best to whoever enters. *crosses fingers*


----------



## TriplePlay

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## tahayassen

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Not very important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
40.25


----------



## Kaldari

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## CyberAssassin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks for the great contest, OCN!!! You guys always do a great job!!


----------



## voodoo71

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
Thanks again guys.


----------



## Greenbean

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

*120.25*


----------



## Blostorm

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important (I had one but kept blue screening. I can't take risks to lose data right now so I don't have any)*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

120 + 45 / 4 - 11 = *120.25*


----------



## UNOE

1. = A
2. = A
3. = A

That was to easy. I have owned 3 CPU's in three years and have owned 6 different SSD's.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a)* Prefer to build my own (unless it's a laptop)

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a)* Every year (normally several parts every week)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*c)* Not very important

I tried an SSD before, but really didn't care for the difference compared to a hard drive. I really don't notice a significant difference.


----------



## wantedspidy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## kremtok

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all
4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*N/A*

Thanks for the event!


----------



## Klinkey

I can't enter because I'm in australia but I'll fill you form out anyway









1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120+45/4-11

109+45/4

(436+45)/4

481/4


----------



## Extreme Newbie

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important
*
4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## impulse89

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## TBurk

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
(A) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
(A) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
(A) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
LOL.. not sure why requiring Canadians to prove math skills is funny..

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## BottleCapBandit

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian, but the answer is: 30.25


----------



## sussninja007

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own
*
2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
b) 12 - 18 months

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important








Good Luck everyone


----------



## NoctMonster

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*
b) 12 - 18 months

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*
b) Pretty important


----------



## Shooter116

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own
*b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important
*c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*a) Not Canadian








*
Thank you OCN!


----------



## funfortehfun

1. a, build my own.
2. c, 18 mo to. 2 yrs.
3. b, pretty important.


----------



## nardox

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months for the main parts like CPU/mobo

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## L3gacy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
- I prefer to build my own pcs, so that I can make it to my budget for my specifications

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years
-Every 2 years as my budget allows, its been three now

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
-extremely important as things load faster, and things get done quicker, and less power is used.


----------



## Erakith

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4)
I'm not a Canuck!


----------



## The_Punisher

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
b) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Good luck everyone


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> *Prize Drawing: All qualified Submissions will be judged by a panel designated by Sponsor who are members of Overclock's senior editorial team with expertise on the subject matters discussed on the site. The Submissions will be judged according to the following equally weighted factors: (i) clarity; (ii) the degree to which the entry is informed and appropriate. The decisions of the judges will be final.
> *


----------



## M0rbidDeath

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? 120.25


----------



## lightsout

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## UpgradeSolution

Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Extremely important


----------



## CaptainChaos

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## Born2rade

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*I Prefer to build my own system*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*Every Year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

*I'm not Canadian But I Will Be One For One Second To Answer The Question = 30.25







*


----------



## ihatelolcats

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## chrisys93

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own of course.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
I upgrade the PC every year.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Extremely important because it makes it feel so much faster.


----------



## AFGator

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Jpope

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months - Usually will replace some component(s) in that time frame.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Exostenza

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
30.25


----------



## EM2J

!) a

2)a

3)a


----------



## 5prout

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## nvidiaftw12

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system*

a

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer*

Upgrade parts frequently, every year, but never buy a completely new system. So, a
*
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all*

b


----------



## solar0987

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

A:Build my own!

Totally ^^

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

b) Pretty important

Now I see the light since i got this m4 its faaaaaasssssst.


----------



## goldbranch

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Good luck everyone


----------



## Pandaus

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

IN!


----------



## Sequences

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## mudman091878

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important


----------



## wildfire99

1) A

2) C

3) A

Thanks guys ^_^


----------



## killnine

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Tman5293

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## ReefBear

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## onestack

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

i know chances are slim but here is hoping im lucky ,also good luck to all


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

IN, for a chance


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## johny24

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25

Thanks for the draw!


----------



## derickwm

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

A's all around apparently.


----------



## bryanisleet

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


----------



## gibsy

1) *Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

2) *How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
e) 3 years or longer

3) *How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
b) Pretty important

OCN is AWESOME! Thanks!


----------



## deadly12

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## TheSocialHermit

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

Honestly, if someone would make a RAMdisk 5.25" device where you could put your own DDR3 RAM into it, I would buy 5 in a heartbeat and replace all of my drives. Really hope they fix the rapid degrading of the SSDs soon.


----------



## just_nuke_em

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## Nugu

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
OS drive only.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not a canuck


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

*1 - Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*

Prefer to build my own.

*2 - How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*

3 years or longer.

*3 - How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*

No impact on performance at all.


----------



## andrix12345

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## vxnine

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> a) Prefer to build my own


Quote:


> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> d) 2 - 3 years


Quote:


> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> a) Extremely important


Quote:


> 4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


120 + 45 / 4 - 11 = 120.25


----------



## sixor

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## TEntel

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
c) 18 months - 2 years

*
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
b) Pretty important


----------



## KoSoVaR

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## rathspawn

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## K4IKEN

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

I'm winning this one!


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Shaded War

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
*c) Not very important*
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Blade

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 24 months or more

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25 or 30.25 depending how you want to do it.


----------



## jacksonn24

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

thanks ONC


----------



## mitchcook420

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## muels7

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

I love OCN!


----------



## dave1991

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian.


----------



## esCob4r

Wow thanks for this awesome oppurtunity OCN!

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian.


----------



## Vostok

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## theCanadian

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

I don't currently reside in canada but i figure i should answer this one because of my name.
4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120+45/4-11=120.25*

Don't live in Canada anymore, but I was still born there...


----------



## Poseiden

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) only when im looking for a new laptop

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## d4n0wnz

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## BrutusMaximus

Count be in!

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I live in the U.S.A.


----------



## aroc91

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Maniak

Thanks for doing this. Good luck all!

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## onigiri

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*Im Amurrican*


----------



## snoogins

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) *Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) *Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) *Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## juano

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
If not sooner.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important
For me it would be not very important to average importance because my machines are all left on 24/7 folding and I don't game very often. For the average user considering common usage scenarios, I would consider a SSD a pretty important part of overall system performance.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
U.S. resident.


----------



## nookkin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
N/A


----------



## Dan17z

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

US Resident.

Thanks OCN


----------



## brandontaz2k2

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Hope I win..! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Boi 1da

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year(Upgrade bug is killing me)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## d4rkr4in

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## JMCB

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own - This
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year - This
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important - This
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at al


----------



## JimMcM

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents]
US Citizen


----------



## drizzzzzzzle

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own (Has anyone on this site actually chosen branded systems?)

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important (After experiencing Windows boot times, and game load times on an SSD I could never be without one again)

4) Not Canadian


----------



## Rognin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? 30.25


----------



## kartcrg84

1. a

2. a

3. b


----------



## stealthybox

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
b) Pretty important*


----------



## denial_

Geez I'm tired of beingexcluded from these contest


----------



## klewlis1

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) US Resident

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sprower

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## Ghooble

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*Not canadian*


----------



## xXSebaSXx

I'm in....

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
b) 12 - 18 months

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
b) Pretty important


----------



## itzkin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important
*


----------



## zerobahamut

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months
*
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important
*


----------



## Willanhanyard

1. Build my own

2. Well I don't buy it ask at once, but upgrade. I would say 3 years until I have all new parts in my system.

3. Pretty important, but not essential. I have the adobe creative suite and its very handy to be able to open Photoshop very fast, but I wouldn't say its essential.

Sent from my SGH-I717R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ranerX3

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own* (this is OCN lol like da














)
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## SalisburySteak

delete


----------



## Artemis

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Jocelyn84

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Shogon

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Hachi-chan

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## TheMindAtLarge

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*A) Prefer to build my own.*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*C) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*A) Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120+(45/4)-11 = *120.25*


----------



## sepheroth003

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own, have for roughly 17 years.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year, historically this is what I do
c) 18 months - 2 years, with my most recent build I'm aiming to get 2 years out of it

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important, I only had one for about an hour, and it was amazing. Can't wait to get one!


----------



## reflex99

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## FastCR

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Forsaken_id

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## dysfunctional

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## CrazyHeaven

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

I prefer to build my own.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

I normally upgrade twice a year.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

I have two SSD's and it didn't take me long to get use to them.


----------



## F1ynn

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system

*a) Prefer to build my own* - Building my own computer after seeing what quality we were being offered by Dell or HP. I will NEVER go back to buying a commercialized computer

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*b) 12 - 18 months* > Mostly for upgrades. a fan here, a fan their, maybe a new SSD









3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*a) Extremely important* >my goal is to make an 13Sec startup. plus i could really use the speed boost for my AutoDesk Inventor program


----------



## HaVoK C89

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
N/A-US Resident


----------



## Flying Toilet

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

I plan on building a folding machine if I win.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?


a) Prefer to build my own
Quote:


> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?


b) 12 - 18 months
Quote:


> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?


a) Extremely important
Quote:


> 4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


I'm from the United States


----------



## BeOtCh

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## auroraborealis

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
N/A - US Resident


----------



## MrLinky

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## i got dat ku5h

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*

a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*

e) 3 years or longer

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*
a) Extremely important


----------



## nubbinator

1.) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a.) Prefer to build my own

I prefer to build my own computers. There's something fun and cathartic about the whole process.

2.) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

I upgrade or replace my computer every 18 months-2 years

3.) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

I feel an SSD is pretty important. It definitely makes a difference, but it's not always earth shattering.


----------



## jetpak12

1) *A*, build my own

2) *B*, 12-18 months

3) *B*, pretty important

4) N/A


----------



## KubeckDK

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian: *120,25*


----------



## disgustipated

Posted Hope i wiiiin!!!
1) A
2)C
3)A
Im American?


----------



## autoxspeed7

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*
a) Extremely important*


----------



## MoYu

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## Emmuh

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## MintyFresh269

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years (usually just replace major components instead of the entire thing)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks OCN!!!!!!!
you guys are awesome and can't wait to start folding when the ivy bridge chips come out.


----------



## Thiefofspades

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own because this is OCN why else would we be here?

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

a) Every year because new things keep coming out!

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important because it makes everything quicker and its awesome!


----------



## dekciW

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*A) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*D) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*B) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

I think SSD's are only as important as the system built around them. No matter how bad ass your components are your HDD will always be your bottleneck







Which is where an SSD comes in handy, But if the system cant keep up with or is only as fast as the HDD then there's no use for an SSD as it can't be utilized properly..


----------



## Kyoujin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Non-Canadian


----------



## johnny13oi

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own
*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year
*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important
*


----------



## Alanim

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## george241312

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
N/A


----------



## Celeras

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*Not Canadian, but it's 120.25







*


----------



## Ovlovian

1) A

2)C
Upgrade whenever price/performance is right

3)B


----------



## banging34hzs

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## doctrgiggles

I'd always build, I'd always advise friends to build, so (a)

I buy a new major component every 2-4 months, so just about every (b) 12-18 months I get around to buying a new motherboard and that's presumably what constitutes a "new" system.

(b). I have an OCZ Vertex 3 and when i put it in I didn't notice much of a difference, but I have a friend with a roughly equivalent comp and his is MUCH MUCH slower to do anything. It's not a big increase for gaming, but it's worth it just for the Windows speed increase alone.


----------



## mjmonsada

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important


----------



## Crazycar

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Kyleinator

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

A for all of them!


----------



## Dylan

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## givmedew

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

I say Pretty and not Extremely because even though I have these drives in all 3 of my computers the reality is they usually do not make the application perform better they just make you get to it faster. They do however greatly increase the performance of the OS and the load time of the system. Also for some applications that use extraordinary amounts of RAM if you do not have that much RAM then having an SSD is a huge performance increase. This is especially true on my MacBook Pro 13" March 2010 which has 2x128 RealSSD SataII in RAID. I also have 1 64GB RealSSD SataII w/ a 500GB Maxtor Hybrid SSD in my i7 DV7 since it can't do raid on the OS and a 64GB RealSSD SataII w/ a 300GB Velociraptor SataII and 1TB Samsung Spinpoint SataIII in my 960T 4GHz x6. What I find is that compared to a Velociraptor its not that big of a deal for a desktop however now with the prices of 120+ GB SSDs almost the same price as the least expensive current Velociraptor the question is can I make 120GB primary partition with a 1TB secondary partition work? If the answer is yes then SSD is a no brainer. If you must have 250+GB of storage then really 2 Velociraptor 300GB drives in stripping is the answer just make sure you back it up!

As far as a laptop is concerned it is my opinion that it is a MUST to have an SSD the fact that you are greatly improving your battery life and reducing the heat of the laptop are almost enough on their own to make the dive but then add the difference in performance between your typical 5400RPM drive and an SSD and theres no comparison and lets not compare 7200RPM drive because then you are taking a serious battery hit.

No matter what though once you are in the application if it isn't swap file intensive then your performance gains are gone and as far as transferring files from one drive to another there is really no improvement at all since you are at the mercy of the slowest drive and 1TB drives will transfer just as fast for the big files.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2-3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I am not a Canadian resident, but the answer is 120.25


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> a) Prefer to build my own
> b) Prefer to buy a branded system
> 
> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year
> b) 12 - 18 months
> c) 18 months - 2 years
> d) 2 - 3 years
> e) 3 years or longer
> 
> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> a) Extremely important
> b) Pretty important
> c) Not very important
> d) No impact on performance at all
> 
> 4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


1. A. Prefer to build my own
2. A. Every year - I'm always putting something new inside the tower, may not be latest tech, but it's getting new parts and upgrades.
3. A. Extremely Important - biggest performance jump I've ever felt was going SSD
4. N/A - I'm from the USA









TY OCN + INTEL!


----------



## dummy12

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
I prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Extremely Important


----------



## Zero4549

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
_*b) Pretty important*_
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
_*30.25 assuming a strictly right-to-left order of operations, not that it matters, I'm in the US







*_


----------



## Mumbles37

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) Non-Canadian


----------



## finger00

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## HybLeaf

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Candian, but 120.25


----------



## Arundor

1. a) Prefer to build my own

2. b) 3 years or longer

3. b) Pretty important

4. 120.25


----------



## dizzy4

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years -- I am on the "Tock Cycle"

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thank you Intel and OCN for this chance!


----------



## ____

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## EndWar

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Freelancer852

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*Using the correct order of operations (BEDMAS): 120.25*
As written _(the incorrect way)_: 5.25


----------



## silverfd3s

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Hydrored

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Bloodvenom

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? *N/A*

Thanks OCN!!!


----------



## criminal

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 6-12 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## mastertrixter

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? USA!


----------



## OverClocker55

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) *Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) *Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) *Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

Thanks OCN!


----------



## Darius Silver

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## Awsan

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

thank you OCN I LOVE U


----------



## SEN_ONE

1. Prefer to build my own
2. 12-18 months
3. Extremely important


----------



## pjBSOD

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*

a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*

e) 3 years or longer

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*

b) Pretty important

*4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?*

I'm not Canadian


----------



## dr4gonhunt3rZ

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Yes. More options for customization and better chance of upgradeability. Longer warranty and more specific to one's needs. Its also plain fun!









2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
Every 12-18 months. More of upgrading than replacement.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Extremely important. Increases speed and removes the bottlenecks present in usual HDD's.


----------



## Diablo85

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) I'm not Canadian


----------



## benpack101

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*USA! USA! USA!







*


----------



## primax

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
a) Every year

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
b) Pretty important


----------



## lordj

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
(don't live in Canada)


----------



## ducrider

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian


----------



## Blindsay

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## EpicPie

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## royo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Jkeith247

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

WIN!!!


----------



## tranman48

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Xenthos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Good afternoon *Overclock.net members!* We've once again got a...
> ... prize packages to three winners *(who must reside in either the US or Canada, excluding Quebec)* which will ...


OCN members ?

Should have been "Americans & English Canadians who happen to be a member on here"


----------



## ixsis

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## KC_Flip

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

Thanks for the chance Chipp!


----------



## jaywar

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

Thanks,

jaywar


----------



## DuckYy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

In for the win!


----------



## Mr_Torch

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

*1)-a) Prefer to build my own
2)-a) Every year
3)-a) Extremely important
4)- Not a Canadian resident*


----------



## blupupher

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*US resident*


----------



## brasslad

1, a ) prefer to build my own

2, b) 12-18 months

3, c) not very important

4, NA


----------



## BlkDrgn28

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## DWSR

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## A14M3D

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian.


----------



## Bodycount

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? *Oregon*


----------



## UZ7

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## kubed_zero

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Jo0

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Lokster1

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## FishCommander

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) I prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12-18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## jackeyjoe

A
B
A


----------



## dhongyt

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

GL everyone!


----------



## peterbazooka

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*US resident here*


----------



## Br0k3nLiNk

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## TehOnlyMITTENS

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I'm not from Canada, but if it helps my chances, 120.25


----------



## andynolife

1) Prefer to build my own.

2) 12-18 months

3) Extremely important

4) 120.25


----------



## silvrr

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Qiko

My Answers:

_1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?_
*a) Prefer to build my own*

_2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?_
*e) 3 years or longer*

_3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?_
*a) Extremely important*
_
4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?_
*USA resident*


----------



## grunion

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
---Not even a question here, I started building my own as soon as I could afford it, I couldn't stand the proprietary parts in rigs like D*lls.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
---It's a continuous process, I don't do a full system build more than every other year, but I try to plan well and add bits and pieces along the way to keep things interesting in between major upgrades.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
---I can't afford to go totally SSD, nor do I really need to for things like media storage drives (I have several TB worth) but working with video files and large programs like Adobe CS and AutoCAD it's important to my productivity to have the machine running as quickly as possible which an SSD helps with a lot.

Thanks OCN and Intel!!


----------



## Rhylian

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 12-18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Not Canadian


----------



## volsfanatic

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## Diamondhead

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Thanks OCN







for the oppertunity to win.


----------



## Colt45268

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
d) 2 - 3 years

*
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
b) Pretty important


----------



## anubis1127

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## experience333

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## b.walker36

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

c) Not very important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I am not a Canadian Resident


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

In please!

1) = a

2) = b

3) = b

4) = n/a

Thanks!


----------



## Wavefunction

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Twitchie

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important - That'll be my next upgrade









4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25....I have not done math in a long time.


----------



## GrayFawkes

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important


----------



## photogsteve

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## timma100

Quote:


> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> a) Prefer to build my own
> b) Prefer to buy a branded system
> 
> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year
> b) 12 - 18 months
> c) 18 months - 2 years
> d) 2 - 3 years
> e) 3 years or longer
> 
> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> a) Extremely important
> b) Pretty important
> c) Not very important
> d) No impact on performance at all


1: A. Love to build my own stuff

2: B. Would replace parts more often but I don't have any moneys

3: A. SSDs change the entire feeling of any installation

Good luck everyone


----------



## axipher

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important

*4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?*
120.25


----------



## Freemanl2430

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Slash24

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
non-Canuck
Texas here


----------



## MobAttack

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years - when my wife lets me









3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important - can't wait till I can get one.


----------



## Talynn67

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
a) Every year

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
b) Pretty important

*4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?*
USA born and Raised but just for fun 120.25


----------



## Otacon

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important (though I've never used one)

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian


----------



## tice03

Great promotion guys. Thanks.

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## NUM3ERZ

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Extremely important


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Much like in our other recent contests, to be eligible to win you simply need to make a post in this thread answering the following questions:


1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
hahaha, I always laugh at the Canadian resident questions


----------



## Cykososhull

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) *Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) *3 years or longer
*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) *Extremely important
*


----------



## cook

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) Americans need not be clever.


----------



## MasterKromm

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## Ivan TSI

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian but is 30.25


----------



## blackbalt89

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*N/A*


----------



## Darkcyde

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

z) I'm not usually Canadian, but when I am, Bob and Doug McKenzie.


----------



## nseaton1

Awesome contest!

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) I prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) I upgrade my PC every 12-18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

120.25

Good luck everyone!


----------



## rrahil

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own
2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
3 years or longer
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Extremely important
4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## claymanhb

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own-Desktops
b) Prefer to buy a branded system-Laptops

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## kdb424

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Spykerv

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Nitrogannex

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
*c) Not very important*
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Ovlazek

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## Onex

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## Jimcy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own - i would much rather build my own than buy a branded pc

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years - i might upgrade a vid card or hard drive along the way but like replacing the entire system at least every 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## computer_man20037

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*not from canada!







*


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> *a) Prefer to build my own*
> b) Prefer to buy a branded system


*A*
Quote:


> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year
> b) 12 - 18 months
> *c) 18 months - 2 years*
> d) 2 - 3 years
> e) 3 years or longer


*C*
Quote:


> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> *a) Extremely important*
> b) Pretty important
> c) Not very important
> d) No impact on performance at all


*A*
Quote:


> 4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


*USA Resident*


----------



## mott555

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## Azuredragon1

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not from Canada


----------



## j0zef

Thanks.

1) A
2) C
3) A


----------



## SectorNine50

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*US Citizen







*


----------



## OverSightX

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own... DUH!!!
*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year (Every few months)... It's a sickness I swear*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important... When building your own why not add the good stuff.*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Chicago based!


----------



## Eaglesfan251

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## PCModderMike

I'm down!








1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Glad I'm not Canadian


----------



## mironccr345

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## evilbone

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
N/A


----------



## Electroneng

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

Thanks


----------



## Pheatton

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


----------



## DarkMasterMX

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

120.25


----------



## Faded

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Don't live in Canada, but i LOVE MAPLE SYRUP!


----------



## repiv89

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## Kahbrohn

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
After many years of purchasing branded system, I came to realize that I was missing out on the "fun & performance factor" of building my own PC's. As of about 2-3 years ago I only build my own PC's now.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
About every 12 - 18 months. This allows me an opportunity to get the most out of the technology I acquire today and to upgrade every other "generation" of technology that comes out.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
I have only recently ventured into the SSD realm (as of some 2-3 weeks ago). In that short period of time I have come to learn that SSD technology if not only an advantage in terms of speed, but of reliability as well. But in combining both advantages, SSD's have made themselves extremely important and in my present opinion, well worth the investments.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian.


----------



## Crazy_Clocker

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) [Prefer to build my own]
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a)[ Every year]
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) [Extremely important] (All my computers have ssd, I would put one in my PVR , but I can't afford it.








b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I'm from England.


----------



## StormX2

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*

a) Prefer to build my own!!!

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*

e) 3 years or longer - I try to Keep my CPU/Mobo Platform for 3-6 Years, Depending on how much I pay for GPU, change that every 2-3 years

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*

b) Pretty important, having one SSD currently, not running at SATA3 speeds I still see large improvements, it is unfortunate that I just cannot afford larger SSD's

lol at canadians having to do math =]


----------



## Playglue

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## Xiphos

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

thank you intel & overclocke.net


----------



## NitroNarcosis

SO IN

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Kolmain

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Multiverse

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

Sent from my Inc2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frankrizzo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Da1Nonly

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## avesdude

1) Prefer to build my own

2) 12 - 18 months
-Pretty continuous minor upgrades though.

3) Extremely important
-Just bought my first one recently. Makes an incredible difference.


----------



## cruelntention

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Juggalo23451

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## DeaconFrost31

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## douglatins

Boooo to us only promos


----------



## youeverjust

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Humafold

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Browncow8

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian, but I do love to curl!


----------



## Zantrill

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Victor_Mizer

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important


----------



## Butternut101

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## BLKKROW

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## PeteJM

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Applicable


----------



## Changalang

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own - is there anyone on this forum who wouldn't pick option a?

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## gokumhz

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
(120 plus (45 divided by 4)) minus 11 = *120.25*


----------



## eternallydead

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer (I upgrade certain parts, mainly Graphics card) over the years.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Live in California.


----------



## Sparhawk

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## ohcysp67

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks ocn!


----------



## BigHops323

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

EDIT: Thank you OCN for giving us all the epic opportunity!


----------



## airisom2

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## HaMMeR=GoM=

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Thanks,

HaMMeR


----------



## Dubcraftee

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## aquaticapex

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Non-Canadian


----------



## We Gone

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## jarede312

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## rainbow

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

I would love to win this! My next build is on a tight budget, and this would mean that i could build a MONSTER!


----------



## neatname

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Not Canadian.


----------



## ugotd8

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11
US resident


----------



## Farmer Boe

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## Arimis5226

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Oh, that's just mean.


----------



## DBEAU

1) (a) I prefer to build my own PC
2) (b) 12-18 Months
3) (c) Not very important

Thanks!


----------



## FtW 420

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## bacnar

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## doctorly

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Hey guys!

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

Jayster


----------



## bei fei

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own (Yes)*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year (Yes) I usually upgrade monthly or weekly testing new components.*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important (Yes)*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## JVH1008

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## ynk1121

1) a) Prefer to build my own

2) d) 2 - 3 years

3) a) Extremely important


----------



## insyxion

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a)* Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a)* Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a)* Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## diesel323

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Thank you for considering my entry


----------



## illli

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important


----------



## nckid4u

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## SinX7

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a*) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b*) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a*) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

Thank you OCN!


----------



## H Strong

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Rightwing

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## UBERmorrison

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## ninjowned

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks OCN!


----------



## kzim9

1 ) I prefer to build my own

2 ) Every 12 to 18 months

3 ) Extremely Important

4 ) 120.25


----------



## Drummerguns12

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Thanks for the opportunity OCN!


----------



## iPrintScreen

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Thanks.


----------



## TwilightEscape

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## dudanian

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian


----------



## Deeeebs

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
e) Not Canadian


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Shev7chenko

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## division2

1-A
2-A
3-A
4-Non Canadian


----------



## Landon Heat

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## The-Real-Link

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) *Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) *2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) *Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## xFk

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I'm not Canadian


----------



## 21276

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## Alex132

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## adriangb

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


----------



## TOLSTOY

:fingers crossed:

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## albatross83

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## staccker

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## chuckycheeze

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Deegan

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not CDN


----------



## christpunchers

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## dalastbmills

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

(crossing fingers)


----------



## NvidiaPower

LoL did anyone Not prefer to build there own computer ?

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Smackover

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## phenom01

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

In it to Win it!


----------



## LightSpeedIII

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## driftingforlife

US only AGAIN.


----------



## GhostSniper08

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*
b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*
b) Pretty important*
i'm still on the fence with SSD, but the design behind it is pretty solid, just too damn expensive.

Thanks OCN for this giveaway. Hope i win


----------



## sammkv

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Thank OCN, great prizes for winnars!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own* - always build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year* - more often than every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important* - can be very important, depending on the use though.


----------



## EsEgo12

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## makol

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
N/A, located in the US.


----------



## Norlig

seriously?

another US & Canada only contest?...

this is stupid.

/rant


----------



## Turgin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
N/A


----------



## Sapientia

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months (I'll usually replace my GPU more often)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian


----------



## Struzzin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*a) Extremely important*


----------



## Renton577

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I'm from the US


----------



## Phaelynar

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## bobfong360

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Quantum Reality

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? *Follwing the proper order of operation, that's 120 + (45 / 4) - 11 = 120.25 after converting from fractions to decimals.*


----------



## Segovax

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

United States citizen here.


----------



## losttsol

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important


----------



## shirouta183

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


----------



## spitty13

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## amtbr

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thank you!


----------



## B-rock

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

Love you OCN ♥


----------



## Donkey1514

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## truestorybro545

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*

b) 12 - 18 months

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*
a) Extremely important

*4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*
a) Not Canadian

I won't win. I know this for a fact. But if I do, it would be a nice change from my Bulldozer


----------



## Kaygee

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*a) Extremely important*

4.[Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*Not canadian







*
THANKS!!


----------



## csm725

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## |2A|N

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Good Luck to All!


----------



## unifiedfall

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Trick question, Canadian's don't believe in math.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?


*a) Prefer to build my own*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?


*b) 12 - 18 months*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?


*a) Extremely important*


----------



## justdan

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
N/A


----------



## JeffB105

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## ZeroInterest

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
A) 30.25


----------



## shinigamibob

Oooh more giveaways









1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

^Performance wise - no impact. But on overall usability and experience, VERY imporant.

4) 120.25


----------



## wumpus

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*b) Prefer to buy a branded system*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*d) No impact on performance at all*


----------



## Smoothtalk

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## navynuke499

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

In FTW!


----------



## famous1994

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Adrenaline

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
a) Not Canadian


----------



## Asustweaker

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12-18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
non Canadian but what the hey, 125.25

Thanks OCN, awesome asusual


----------



## wermad

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

n/a edit: I got 120.25 just for kicks


----------



## onoz

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
Every year

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
Extremely important

*4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?*
N/A. I live in Seattle, WA, USA.


----------



## gmpotu

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

Wish I could afford to do it more often.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

I'll never forget the day I went from my 7200rpm drive to my Intel X-25m.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

I'm not Canadian


----------



## EliteGhost

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a*) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*b*) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*a*) Extremely important


----------



## Erick Silver

I have answered the question by making my answers bold.

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*Not a canadian Citizen.(I answered the question last time regardless of not being a Canadian citizen.)*

By the way. My Wedding Day is the 19th of May. This would make a great wedding present. (hint hint)


----------



## Shub

Thanks for the opportunity!

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*I do not live in Canada.*


----------



## jcm42398

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months - Usually will replace some component(s) in that time frame.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## 05brando

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
a) U.S!!


----------



## Kyo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*c) Not very important*


----------



## 855211

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

120.25


----------



## DigitalWind

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## jwhardy21

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## SpidermanXP7

a) Prefer to build my own
d) 2 - 3 years
b) Pretty important


----------



## S.M.

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## musashin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

GL everyone!


----------



## xeageeyex

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## alber

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
*b) Prefer to buy a branded system*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## Transhour

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
US resident


----------



## EyesDilated

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## mushroomboy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
*c) Not very important*
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


----------



## tian105

1. A
2. D
3. A
4. Im not a canadian resident.


----------



## imaweirdo159

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Silly Canada, math is for US. Eh?


----------



## benson733

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*Prefer to build my own "I always prefer homebuilt systems"*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*12 - 18 months "I try to wait but sometimes temptations are too strong"*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*Extremely important "I have used an ssd before and they mean the world for boot times and overall responsiveness"*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

(120 plus (45 divided by 4)) minus 11 = *120.25*


----------



## dman1320

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## selluminis

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


----------



## joman2055

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## deviot

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months for the main parts like CPU/mobo

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## tje210

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## vwgti

1:B 2:C 3:A. Thanks for this awesome chance at some some awesome swag.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) *Prefer to build my own
*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

120+45 /4 - 11 = 120.25
(who makes up these math problems?)


----------



## Doodles

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## brown bird

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## NeMoD

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Silver_WRX02

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Dradien

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## caleb

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

I live in the USA....


----------



## iCrap

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## ShortAlieN

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important

dibbs.


----------



## Carlitos714

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely importantl*


----------



## perfectnova

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## blazed_1

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important


----------



## French Fry

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks for this chance to win!


----------



## Upgraydd

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## asakurahao

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Seped

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## kiwidog

1) Build own pc

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
2 - 3 years for a complete rebuild
6-12 months for parts upgrade

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Extremely important

I'm a US Resident.


----------



## Iamthebull

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
What's all this aboot eh?


----------



## YourBleakFuture

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important

In


----------



## FlashFir

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

A hands down.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

Entire PC? B

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

B


----------



## Sakumo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years*
*unless an awesome deal comes around

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Lefty67

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years
*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## kyismaster

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Kristof

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


----------



## M4fade

Nice contest~

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
b) 12 - 18 months

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
b) Pretty important


----------



## Odel

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## rpgman1

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## videoman5

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## MIGhunter

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) Non Canadian.


----------



## Snerp

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
A: I prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
C: 18 months - 2 years...depending on my monitory situation.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
B: Pretty important


----------



## jrbroad77

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## jaydubb

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important


----------



## Zummie

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## Bonkers

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important (Nothing beats booting in under a minute, that is the best thing about ssd's)*


----------



## Xenderwind

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## -=[VoD]=-Slayer

Hello OCN and Fellow Members,

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks OCN

Chris


----------



## Skuloth

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not canadian thankfully.

Thanks for the opportunity OCN


----------



## Modz

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

What is a canadia?

~Modz


----------



## laitoukid

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Falcheye

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) *Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) *2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) *Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


----------



## why_sleep

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important


----------



## luXfer

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important


----------



## rtop2

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*US*


----------



## jivenjune

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Thanks.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
b) 12 - 18 months

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
b) Pretty important

*4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?*
N/A


----------



## XiZeL

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## AMOCO

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## *ka24e*

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*Not a Canadian resident.*


----------



## Frontside

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

And good luck everyone


----------



## SidEvolution

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) I do *prefer to build my own*. I have helped others build there but have not built my own due to lack of money. Will be this summer.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) *12 - 18 months*; Depending on what I can afford this is the typical time span

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) *Pretty Importan*t; Seeing how technology has upgraded I feel that having it, mainly for the purpose of storing your OS(s) on there would be really beneficial.'

4) _In Rochester, NY._ *Close but no Cigar.*


----------



## Suicide6m3

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*(I live in the U.S)*


----------



## siffonen

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

Thanks for a great competition


----------



## DrSmoke

1. A) build my own.

2. C) 18 months - 2 years.

3. A) Extremely important.

Thx.


----------



## sn0man

Build
12 - 18 months
Pretty Important


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> *a) Prefer to build my own*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b) Prefer to buy a branded system
> 
> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year
> b) 12 - 18 months
> c) 18 months - 2 years
> d) 2 - 3 years
> e) *3 years or longer*
> 
> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> a) Extremely important
> b) Pretty important
> *c) Not very important*
> d) No impact on performance at all
> 
> 4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


My answers are bolded explanations following...

1) I love building my own systems. Even if I could afford to buy a kitschy rig from a Cafe builder, I'd rather take that money and build it myself.

2) Money is tight gotta make it last if I can. Still if I had the money, I'd probably upgrade to the next platform.









3) A SSD isn't very important. It's the latest greatest and while I would love to have one it's not gonna kill me to be w/o it. Course I said that about the internet before it took off an I recently went through massive Internet withdrawals being down for 2 days.









4) Not Canadian but I'll try it... 120+45 /4 -11= 30.25









~Ceadder


----------



## pioneerisloud

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Potato (not Canadian)


----------



## regles

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## faulkton

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own!!

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malishious_intent

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Pretty important


----------



## gill

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## mark3510

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## DaJinx

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

*120.25*

Thank you!


----------



## 153D

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) NJ resident


----------



## Jazzyy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Quantum Man

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## crazymonkey93

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months (upgraded mostly to be able to perform well in new games)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## frankth3frizz

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## Allen86

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

Pretty important


----------



## Xinoxide

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## passey

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


----------



## stumped

1.
a)

2.
b)

3.
c)


----------



## nvidia3

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## seagreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Good afternoon Overclock.net members! We've once again got a great
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> a) Prefer to build my own
> b) Prefer to buy a branded system
> 
> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year
> b) 12 - 18 months
> c) 18 months - 2 years
> d) 2 - 3 years
> e) 3 years or longer
> 
> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> a) Extremely important
> b) Pretty important
> c) Not very important
> d) No impact on performance at all
> 4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Click to expand...

1) prefer to build my own
2) 12-18months between major upgrades
3) extremely important
4) 120.25


----------



## aggr08

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Applicable


----------



## nagle3092

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own - This is OCN right?

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year - But its only a few parts here and there, a complete rebuild is about every 2-3 years sometimes longer depending on the current tech.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## xxrabid93

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
*c) Not very important*
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Mons7rouS

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## conzilla

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## killakris

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## SAZ

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] N/A


----------



## upsidedown

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## piemasterp

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own Cheaper and easier to overclock/upgrade
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years Coming up on my next build, actualy looking at 2500k/2600k
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important Don't have an SSD now, but defanatly getting one on my next build as a boot drive
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

*4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?*
N/A Resident of the United States


----------



## Gorki

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own
*
2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
a) Every year

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
b) Pretty important

Thank you!


----------



## amanaman

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Not Canadian


----------



## darklink

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Jtvd78

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*N/A*


----------



## xF5x

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*Resident of United States*


----------



## simonfredette

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25 haha bedmas I remember that .. sucked !!

love all three products!!


----------



## wedge22

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## aeassa

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## jestedsniper

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I'm from Texas, so i'm just about as not-Canadian as possible...


----------



## lurker2501

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

good luck, everyone!


----------



## BiscuitHead

1.) I prefer to build my own PC
2.) I replace my CPU probably 12-18 months
3.) I think an SSD is very important to PC performance
4.) I'm in the 'ole U S of A


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


----------



## tpl2000

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own <---
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year <---
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important <---!
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Totally not Canadian. But 120+45/4-11=120.25


----------



## gadgetjunkie

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Ibdabloke

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## cpt-smith

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months (Major parts and spring clean)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## AstralProxy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Kurzen

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

Thanks for these contests!
I hope you find the info useful!


----------



## Tabinhu

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## bwebmasta

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian...but 30.25


----------



## John`

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## yanks8981

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I am a US resident.


----------



## tsm106

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## Azefore

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*b) Pretty important*


----------



## remnant

1. A - "Prefer to build my own"
2. C - "12 - 18 months"
3. B - "Pretty important"

4. Not canadian but its relative to how you read the question
I.E. : (120+45)/(4-11) = - 23.57
(120+45)/4 - 11 = 34.25
120 + 45/(4-11) = 113.57
120 + (45/4) - 11 = 120.25








so........ unless I'm missing a joke only canadians would know .......


----------



## Mekan

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian, but is this (120+45)/4 - 11 or 120 + (45/4)- 11?


----------



## thorian88

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system? a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC? b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? a) Extremely important


----------



## JollyGiant13

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Pretty important


----------



## bedgear

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a)* Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a)* Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b)* Pretty important


----------



## DarkBlade6

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

120.25


----------



## DotHacker666

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important


----------



## Machiyariko

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*I Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*Extremely important*


----------



## ineedafriend

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

(to answer number one im getting ready to build my *first* computer)


----------



## LahiruRD

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## ryandigweed

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## dodgeris

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Rookie1337

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

PS: Damn Chipp/OCN...the contests are pretty sweet. Keep it up.


----------



## Imports>Muscles

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## 1337LutZ

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Yozakura47

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
I prefer to build my own PCs

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
About once every 12 or so months.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Pretty important.

4) What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## evilferret

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Thanks and good luck to everybody!


----------



## Valafar

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## sonicwonic

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## BioZombie

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## Gizmo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## NameUnknown

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year (minor changes, fans or what not)
b) 12 - 18 months (medium upgrades, Hard drives or memory)
d) 2 years (major upgrades, video/cpu/mobo)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important (I have one, best darn thing ever)

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian


----------



## Slahtr

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Akazaki

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## RockThePylon

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## robcoo37

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Bookoo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system? -
*Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*12 - 18 month*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*Pretty important*


----------



## Vowels

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## docmccoy8604

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?


a) Prefer to build my own
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?


a) Every year
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?


b) Pretty important


----------



## iishy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## huga

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## tr4656

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## hammadj

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## LemonSlice

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## mikeeee

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120 + (45/4 = 11.25) - 11 = 120.25


----------



## steezebe

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Buttermilk

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) 120.25


----------



## pfunkmort

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own
*
2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## Ampt

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## torquejunky

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

Thanks!


----------



## Mushix

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## Braaapp

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## cenpuppie

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## TurboTurtle

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*Extremely important*


----------



## bobytt

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

rebuild my PC as many times as new major components are out







you know what i am talking about....


----------



## Kynes

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## WarMachine357

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## matrix2000x2

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> a) Prefer to build my own
> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> *b) 10 - 18 months* really..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure it's not 10 - 18 *minutes*? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> a) Extremely important specially when you're running a benchmark like PCMARK05


Keep doing what it is you do!









I agree so much with the ssd statement!


----------



## the_xpert

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## jrl1357

1.build my own

2.every year

3.pretty importent

120 + 45 / 4 -11
120 + 11.25 -11
131.25 - 11
120.25

If you wanted us to do it in the right order of operations


----------



## Sxcerino

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## Nw0rb

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks


----------



## smartasien

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important


----------



## jthomas

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## seechay

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Maybe I can finally win something <3


----------



## [ShowMe!]

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
c) 18 months - 2 years

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important

Ahh want that combo so bad!!!







)


----------



## SpYFoXZeRo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
... a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
... a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
... a) Extremely important


----------



## mrwesth

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## kourgath

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

Thanks OCN!!!


----------



## Jango Vhett

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Bitech

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
_b) Prefer to buy a branded system_

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
_c) 18 months - 2 years_

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
_c) Not very important_


----------



## chrisguitar

1) Prefer to build my own

2) 18 months - 2 years

3) Extremely important


----------



## EpicToast

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## JCArch

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*b) Pretty important*


----------



## Andstraus

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Taiwanese

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Atheus

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Swift Castiel

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Vermillion

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks!


----------



## ndtoan

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> who must reside in either the US or Canada, excluding Quebec


I'm out of this competition. :-(


----------



## RonB94GT

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Flex85

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years (Typically saving hard drives, power supply, and optical drives if allowed)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important. (now days, one of the main things hindering loading speeds is the Hard drive. Certain SSD's make this issue a thing of the past)

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I'm not Canadian, but I love math. So depending on how the problem is actually written out....

120+45
_______ -11 = 30.25
4

120+( 45/4) -11 = 120.25

so.....which is it?


----------



## GanjaSmoke

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Tatakai All

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
N/A


----------



## mxthunder

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year - usually incremental upgrades

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

c) Not very important


----------



## nanoprobe

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Build my own.
2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
Every 2-3 years
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Extremely important


----------



## Futzy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


----------



## debrota

Quote:
1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

I'm not Canadian, so I assume I should not answer. That said, assuming left to right translation, the English sentence can be written as:

120 + 45 / 4 - 11

Without parentheses to guide the computation, multiple possible answers could be given (note more numerical precision could be given in some cases):

(120 + 45)/(4 - 11) = -23.5714
120 + (45/4) - 11 = 120.25
120 + 45/(4 - 11) = 113.571


----------



## Skigrue

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
A. Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
B. 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
A. Extremely important


----------



## Bonz(TM)

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## AMD20x6

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Domino

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## raiderxx

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## shinji2k

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## himynamesnoah

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## phibrizo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian, but what is with all these questions at the end for Canadians...
but its 120.25


----------



## bfe_vern

Q1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
A1) Prefer to build my own. That's why I'm here. LOL.

Q2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
A2) 24-36 months...due to the economy.

Q3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
A3) Extremely important - right up there with processor and memory.


----------



## crystalhand

1) a
2) c
3)b

Glad I am not Canadian


----------



## strych9

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important
*


----------



## R.D.BID

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
I prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
12 - 18 months. Maybe not all at once but bits and pieces here and there.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Extremely important


----------



## trainman

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important


----------



## samuel002

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) No cause custom pc for me

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) it's important but not needed for some people.


----------



## Joephis19

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important


----------



## ddhaj

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Dragoon123

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

4)120.25


----------



## pman1088

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thank god I don't live in Canada.....math is hard


----------



## TheEnergy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## admflameberg

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## icy22

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) from the USA


----------



## Edmort

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## McAlberts

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## shariq1989

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
American


----------



## axizor

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks for the giveaway opportunity.


----------



## ytv

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Geglamash

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Go Intel!


----------



## m98custom1212

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
American


----------



## u3b3rg33k

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own* Generally I buy laptops, and build desktops.
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year* I probably do _something_ every 6 months on average
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important* depends on what I'm up to, but the difference it can make is really something
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## nolimits882000

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I am not Canadian







but the answer is 120.25


----------



## Varjo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## Phokus

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## Buka The Earthworm

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## mhjl007

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own because I like to know what components my comptuer is made of.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

Pretty important


----------



## patricksiglin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Lyfeenz

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## Ranguvar

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## stolid

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


----------



## Jaygel

1) Definitely prefer to build my own

2) 12 - 18 months

3) Pretty important

4) Not Canadian, eh?


----------



## baconzilla123

1)Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
A) Prefer to build my own. Build of course! It is way more fun! Who would want to just have everything done for you?

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
A) Every year Only have built one computer so far! Looking forward to building many more! I would probably just replace the most important parts! ( i.e motherboard, processor, gpu, psu, ect.)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
A) Extremely important Theyre the way of the future! They have their ups and downs of course, but what new thing doesnt? Theyre way faster! You might need a couple of them because theyre so small sized ( Amount of Storage ) but thats just another thing that will improve over time! Mechanical hardrives will so be obsolete! I give it a couple years before mechanicals are completely erased from the computer industry!


----------



## noobsrus

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own (Es muy divertido!)

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months (No Deneros







)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important (Mas Rapido







)

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Answer is 30.25 (I'm chinese so i'm good at math!







)


----------



## aldfig0

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months* - note this is for upgrades. I don't replace my PC that often.
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I'm not Canadian, but it's 120.25 if the order of operations are to be followed. 30.25 if you're evaluating this from left to right.


----------



## SteveYzerman19

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## -SE7EN-

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a -- prefer to build my own.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a -- every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b -- pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
N/A not canadian


----------



## WolverineM

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## righelp

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## bazzi313

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Derek1387

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year (although... it seems monthly)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Sir Cumference

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## sdla4ever

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

After getting a SSD in my desktop I'll never use one in any other system again!


----------



## fmarzen

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I'm not Canadian, but 120.25

Please pick me to win! I don't have any money to upgrade my pc right now, and I'd benefit a lot from winning the contest! Thank you for your consideration!!


----------



## txtrkandy

My Phenom II is starting to show its age, not that I notice it in performance really but I feel it hard in benchmarks... same with my SSD, seeing as I have the stuff before sandforce









1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Sweetleader

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Kainn

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## DeamonXL

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
n/a


----------



## GrandArchitect

_1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?_
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

_2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?_
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

_3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?_
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

<3 Intel <3


----------



## [email protected]$r1g

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own. (Branded ones are just wast of time for an enthusiast and i should also mention this, branded Laptops are great.)

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
a) Every year. (Actually it depends how fast its value will go down, these days its happening very fast with each GEN. from Intel.)

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important. (I like how fast a windows starts, games opens fast, no hangs or slow down in virtual, loving it every day, its a breeze.







)

*4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?*
Non-Canadian.

I do have a US NY address, that i can use if im the winner. Thanks.


----------



## ku4jb

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## mx3orange

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## dt415

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Khmor

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## mark_thaddeus

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
-Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
-12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
-Not very important


----------



## Ioxa

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## karmuhhhh

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Bobicon

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## ali7up

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## maxod

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Killermod1

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

Answers;
1.) A
2.) B
3.) A


----------



## jiYub

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## vedaire

1)Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a. I prefer to build my own

2)How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d. 2-3 years

3)How Important do you feel an ssd is to system performance?
a. Extremely Important


----------



## confed

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## BlackKiller

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Narmo23

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## Buska103

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## 4LC4PON3

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
I do not like prebuilts because of the lack of quality/parts you get for the dollar. I will ALWAYS build my own rigs period. You cannot beat the hands on experience and quality parts you get for the money

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*

I try to upgrade atleast 1 thing on my PC every couple of months sometimes even less.

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*

an SSD is an amazing upgrade to any system. I could not love without an SSD


----------



## Gooberman

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Zarchon

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
30.25


----------



## Jolting

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## IJAHman

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## eXellenty

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Ocnewb

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## 4.178343

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## tallpaul02

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## cj3waker

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months - not a full rebuild, but that is probably the average for a component replace

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important - I try to get one in every system, even if its just a 40gb boot drive


----------



## darkphantom

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks OCN!


----------



## Faketetrabyte

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

Thanks!


----------



## Fast93bird

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Sent from my factory refurb but way better than my first HTC Rezound


----------



## mr one

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Sno

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## Detahmaio

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
[*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## Sean Webster

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## mrinnocent

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
U.S. Citizen


----------



## Riou

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important


----------



## iwanaleya

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## yutzybrian

1) I always build my own
2) Every 12-18 months
3) Pretty important, just haven't been able to afford one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mordocai rp

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

I am located in the US


----------



## silvergoat

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Orzornn

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b)18months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## nakedrampage

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

Pretty important


----------



## Jadefox

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Pwntastic

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## manu97416

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian


----------



## Troll Sniper

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*(Not Canadian resident)*


----------



## tht-kid

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Jester435

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I will never get sick of these types of questions.. so funny..


----------



## fuloran1

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## barkinos98

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important


----------



## EDieter

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## radaja

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## DerComissar

1)Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## SPARC_PWR

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year (generally every 6 to 8 months depending on hardware refresh / upgrades available)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Strasslin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important


----------



## Goharder

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
non Canadian here


----------



## Arsin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important - but is too expensive for my wallet right now

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## elchucko

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## ilhe4e12345

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
no canadian

thanks OCN, i hope you cinsider my entry to win


----------



## Osea23

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## exist2resist

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Are we observing BEDMAS?
- Hey buddy, the answer is 30.25, eh!
- Or 120.25, eh.

Edited: Wasn't sure weather I need to observer BEDMAS.


----------



## MarcN5

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120 + 45 / 4 - 11 = 120 + (45/4) - 11 = 120.25


----------



## Dr. Gibbs

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years









3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120+45/4-11=
120+11.25-11=
131.25-11=
120.25=
NoIamnotacanadian


----------



## Blueduck3285

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

Thank you OCN for the chance.


----------



## Dude5082

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Shoulin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*Non Canadian*


----------



## lithgroth007

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Awesome contest!


----------



## Xylene

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Jotun

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Thanks!


----------



## chmodlabs

1) a) Definitely prefer to build my own, since I can control all of the components in the pc

2) d) I upgrade as soon as a component is more than a few years behind the top of the crop linup

3) a) For the video editing and high end CG I do SSD's really help my workload move faster

- chmodlabs


----------



## j0hnnn

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## PhantomTaco

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## feteru

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own
*b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4)
Non Canadian


----------



## heraisu

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I am not Canadian


----------



## john1016

in
1) A- I prefer to build my own

2) D- Every 2-3 years

3) A- Extremely important

4) Not canadian


----------



## bennyhaha812

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months Usually replace some aspect of my pc, be it hardware or cooling

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) Where is my math problem?


----------



## tianhui

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important

4) Not Canadian


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) *Prefer to build my own* / build it and enjoy it that much more
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) *12 - 18 months* / new platform / technology comes out it's time to build again
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) *Extremely important* / with new technology we need an SSD
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Non Canadian


----------



## TyphoidKitten

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Aslan123

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25

Thanks for the Contest.


----------



## General123

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## VulcanDragon

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*

(There's no "prefer" about it, I won't buy off the rack)

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

*Not Canadian.*


----------



## Tryxt

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## NV43

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not quite Canadian


----------



## AMD_Freak

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I'm not Canadian


----------



## shiftwig113

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## suicideidiot321

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

I live in USA so i dont have to answer 4


----------



## deathlikeeric

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## Drift0r

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

*4) Not Canadian*









I'm going off to college in a few months and This would really help me replace my aging system coming onto 4 years old in July. Being the poor college student-to-be, this would be a much appreciated help!


----------



## sugarhell

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## jfryery

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Geisha

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## tigim101

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Nickum32

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## luma

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not canadian thus exempt from things like math or hockey.


----------



## Milamber

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Quasimojo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Razzal

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

Not Canadian


----------



## Kyonkun87

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years(student)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Yep these are my answers, and they are awesome!^^


----------



## gboeds

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## Linyoa

1) A: Build your own of course! The first time I built one I was 17 and I had loads of fun.
2) E
3) B: I made sure to include one in my latest build

Out of curiosity why is there a Canada specific question?

Thanks!


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## sickx

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Finny

1.) A
2.) A
3.) A


----------



## bor

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Kuad

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months - complete replacement every 3+ years, component upgrades about yearly.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## michaelcat41

1) both
2) c
3 B


----------



## Norinco

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## H969

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC

d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## chroniX

_1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?_
*a) Prefer to build my own*
_
2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?_
*d) 2 - 3 years*
_
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?_
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## btwalter

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Build my own.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) Every 12-18 months, depending on the funds.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Tweak17emon

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## oblivious

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
d) 2 - 3 years

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important


----------



## the3lement

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Boyiee

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## sh1nd0kun

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
does not apply to me, but just for giggles, 120+45/4-11=120.25, (120+45)/4-11=30.25


----------



## nwwan

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) *Build own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) *2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) *Extremely important*

4) Not Canadian; is the math different there?









Thanks for contests!


----------



## HyDrokid

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## bavarianblessed

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Doesn't apply to me


----------



## n1helix

1. Definitely build my own.
2. 12-18 months
3. Extremely important.


----------



## Boinz

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## xenomorph113

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year (at LEAST one upgrade per year)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25 (good old bedmas)


----------



## polm

Awww daim...why can't Quebec residents participate? :'( GL everyone!


----------



## EnJoY

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## cthirtias

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## WillyRay

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
N/A


----------



## Marlaman

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
n/a

Cheers and thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## ManiaKsLV

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

I am from Latvia


----------



## darksen

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
USA


----------



## DJDannyV

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own* Since the first time I've built, I've always seen it as being a better deal and a better system.
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer* Always on a budget so I don't buy too often.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important* Seems as though without one my PC is much slower than most others out there. Booting and game loading is also pretty slow.
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian


----------



## mikami

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded
system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system
performance?
a) Extremely important

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BURNS331

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Burns


----------



## Aparition

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

USA USA USA


----------



## peppelepugh

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## bubs

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## jsc1973

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*Not Canadian, but 120.25.*


----------



## SammichThyme

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## Achilles11609

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own* Nothing like the rush when you hit the power button

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*d) 2 - 3 years* I'd like to do it more if I had the cash, but that's the beauty of building your own, you can upgrade it as needed.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important* I think that they should be utilized with Mechanical HDD's just because I feel they maximize the most appealing capabilities of each type. Speed for common programs and sheer storage size.


----------



## animal0307

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Moskito

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## NavyChief

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Iislsdum

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

*120.25*


----------



## OCScrub

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Non-Canadian


----------



## 2thAche

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

More like every 3-6 months.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

No lie. I want an SSD in every system.


----------



## wjbrooks19

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> a) Prefer to build my own
> b) Prefer to buy a branded system
> 
> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year
> b) 12 - 18 months
> c) 18 months - 2 years
> d) 2 - 3 years
> e) 3 years or longer
> 
> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> a) Extremely important
> b) Pretty important
> c) Not very important
> d) No impact on performance at all
> 
> 4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


1) I prefer to build my own PC.

2) Every Year if not more often.

3) Pretty Important.

4) For once I am glad I am not Canadian.


----------



## Frosty88

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25* (using BEDMAS)


----------



## Versa

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
I get what i paid for and expect the performance of it.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years
I try to upgrade at every other iteration, but have to hold back due to financial reasons.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
The step from my Seagate.7200 to Crucial C300 was amazing.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian


----------



## mr.derp

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important


----------



## romeot28

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
- Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
- 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
- Pretty important


----------



## Captain1337

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Tribes

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a. Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Jenove

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months (Mostly i do incremental upgrades as time goes by, never enough money for a full blown revamp)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## sscent

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important


----------



## Maximillian-E

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important
I would LOVE to win guys!


----------



## skylinecalvin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
I prefer to build my own.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
I upgrade my pc once in a while. So i would say 12 - 18 months.
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
I find an SSD important due to quicker loading times.


----------



## atluu

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
US resident.


----------



## 2qwik2katch

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## patmat974

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important


----------



## BlackIce05

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## litonburger

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) every 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) super important.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## Ben the OCer

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Pencuri

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## slickwilly

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

It is more fun and DIY encourages the drive that has placed us at the top of the food chain

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

I have an SSD in my rig, I had thought RAID 0 was fast enough but the boot time reduction alone was enough for me, not to mention how much faster a Star Craft 2 map loads


----------



## Chaz420

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Rebelord

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*a) Extremely important*


----------



## Modd3d

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own [x]
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year [x]
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important [x]
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

Wouldn't mind having this one; Real nice kicker for a new system.


----------



## Swag

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25

American living in Canada


----------



## ACIDpwns

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d)2-3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

thanks OCN for the chance to create a full time folding computer & i am going to be a long time user of overclock.net and can't stop myself from reading/learning on the forums.

Bryce


----------



## spyrobomb

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*

Good luck everyone! and Thanks OCN!


----------



## ssnyder28

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Cool contest,

Thanks!


----------



## jbmayes2000

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## evermooingcow

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important

Thanks


----------



## CrashZero

Quote:


> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> a) Prefer to build my own
> b) Prefer to buy a branded system
> 
> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year
> b) 12 - 18 months
> c) 18 months - 2 years
> d) 2 - 3 years
> e) 3 years or longer
> 
> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> a) Extremely important
> b) Pretty important
> c) Not very important
> d) No impact on performance at all
> 4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


1) Prefer to build my own {ALWAYS







}
2) 18 months - 2 years
3) Pretty important
4) 120.25


----------



## GoblinShark

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Droviin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## x.clay

a) Prefer to build my own

a) Every year

a) Extremely important


----------



## bobfig

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Daegameth

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Sweet, thanks!


----------



## Kelegoth

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
~~>a) Prefer to build my own<~~
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
~~>c) 18 months - 2 years<~~
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
~~>b) Pretty important<~~
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


----------



## Winflakes

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important (Single best upgrade I have ever purchased!)

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
EH?


----------



## Krulbane

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel a SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Biorganic

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC
b) 12-18 Months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Eh?


----------



## aadk

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## WaXmAn

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks OCN!!!!!


----------



## LuckySe7ens

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian


----------



## Knowsley

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## tonu42

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## splashdwn

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
answer is *30.25* even though i am not a Canadian


----------



## DSF_x

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) every 6-12 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Essential

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
a) I'm not Canadian


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> a) Prefer to build my own
> b) Prefer to buy a branded system
> 
> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year
> b) 12 - 18 months
> c) 18 months - 2 years
> d) 2 - 3 years
> e) 3 years or longer
> 
> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> a) Extremely important
> b) Pretty important
> c) Not very important
> d) No impact on performance at all
> 
> 4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


1) --> a) Prefer to build my own / Have been since ~1995'

2) --> d) 2 - 3 years for New Build / but I upgrade when something makes a serious difference.

3) --> b) Pretty important / important as upgrading to a faster GPU.

4) ---> N/A


----------



## KeitaRR

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## Klaufi

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) ["Icelandic" residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
-23.57 or 30.25 (Depends on how you set it up..)









*Edit* Not eligable.


----------



## alick

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## falconer65

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Behemoth777

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Roach

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## steelblue

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Mechwarrior_bob

1) Build My own
2) D 2-3 Years
3) Pretty Important
4)Not Canadian


----------



## Skanthony

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
if not more

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not canadian but... 120+(45/4)-11 or 120+11.25-11 equals 120.25


----------



## medtechgreg

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Nayslayer

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## fishman78

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? = 120.25


----------



## Zetsumei

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*America!*


----------



## Pudding

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year / when I can afford

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

(I swear by SSDs, and am a walking spokes person for the technology!)


----------



## Aesir

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
I build my own, unless it's a laptop.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
At least once a year I am upgrading or replacing something in my computers.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
It greatly improves system responsiveness, which can mean more speed, but I really notice the lag between when I access something on my mechanical drives and how long it takes for them to spin up and access the data. So it's pretty important, but in terms of price per GB, using an SSD for mass storage is still not worth it, but I really wish I could, so I guess it's pretty important ++.


----------



## pimpsqweek

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## wildassox

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## zurciorf142

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## passey

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Bassdoken

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## El_Capitan

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## black06g85

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Agent X

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## skydealseeker

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## alexo35

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

--Alex


----------



## samwiches

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important
*a) Extremely important..*

*I just benched my HDD's for the first time since ATA133 and now realize they must absolutely have always been the weakest link in our systems.*


----------



## raidmaxGuy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer* (Just don't have the money, sig rig is first build and I feel like I will have it for at least 3 more years... I had my last PC for 8 years, went from a 1.4GHz Athlon K7 to this, I also feel that it is close to being time to upgrade, my board is on the brink of failure)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Sugi

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*N/A*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Frosting

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) My preference is to build my own.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) Once a year.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Very important for simple tasks loadtimes- but I am not concerned with that: so overall low.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian (Thank Goodness)


----------



## Saffleur

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months - Certain parts really. Depends on the performance/price jump.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## FauxDragoon

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

If the budget allows for it









3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

120.25


----------



## kade.sirin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian... but 120.25


----------



## Shatterist

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120 and 1/4


----------



## bugman53

1) I prefer to build my own.

2) 12-18 months

3) Extremely important


----------



## kevindangit

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*N/A*









Thanks!


----------



## Gamer_Josh

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

- Gamer_Josh


----------



## darth509

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*a) Extremely important*


----------



## thiru

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## -AC-

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

*Not Canadian*


----------



## NJsFinest24

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) Every Year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks alot OCN!! You guys are great!!


----------



## skyn3t

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

*FTW







*


----------



## gameworm

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## amanaman

In

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not canadian


----------



## natbkr

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## Peopie

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## LongRod

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
c) 18 months - 2 years

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
b) Pretty important


----------



## SpikeSoprano

1-A
2-D
3-B
4-30.25
Good luck everyone !


----------



## Bridden

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important

Sorry, but it isn't...

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian.. so 1,567.-123 YAY! Do I win?


----------



## suicidegybe

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b)12-18 months. Wait for new CPU release.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Demise

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Thanks OCN, this would help a bunch!

Tony


----------



## Racersnare21

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## FallenFaux

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year (Usually twice per year)*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## hoop17

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important


----------



## kpo6969

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
a) Every year
-gpu at least, other components when price / performance fits into my budget

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
b) Pretty important
-depending on system configuration and if the price / performance gain is justified


----------



## Desidero

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## StatiiC

Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

Prefer to build my own

How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

12 - 18 months

How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

Extremely important

[Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

30.25

This would come in handy for a music production/ gaming rig.


----------



## jcpiont23

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
Certainly prefer building my own now that I have done it. It's nice knowing exactly what you pay for and exactly what is inside as well as not having loads of bloatware on the computer from the get go.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years
This is more of a money thing, if I could afford it i'd upgrade more often, but until the computer really starts to show its age I'd hold onto the chip inside it.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important
SSDs are an expensive upgrade, they are however a great performance boost. Overall I think that the performance gain is generally justifiable for the price, especially because the entire system's performance can feel a lot snappier just with the swapping of one component.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not appliicable.


----------



## Rothe31

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Shiromar

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## boasarang

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) *Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) *2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) *Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## starise

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## MrWatch

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
c) 18 months - 2 years

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important


----------



## Arkuatic

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## H-man

A
E
A


----------



## broadbandaddict

1. A, build my own.
2. A, Every year.
--That's assuming my system is ever in a non upgrade stage.








3. A, Extremely important


----------



## TH3B3STaliv

1. Prefer to build my own
2. 12 - 18 months
3. Extreamly important


----------



## badogski29

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## Boyd

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year (every ~5 months really but A is the closest answer







)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
A) Extremely important


----------



## andrey64

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own(highly prefered!)

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important(startup and program smoothness)

these are actually really good questions to post. gives you a perspective on how people are with their pc's and how they are much different than your ownself.


----------



## millerlitehl

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## ybz90

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

(I'll often recommend getting an SSD over an upgraded CPU)


----------



## mnkeyprince

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## manny1222

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
This was my first build ever, and I'm never going back!!!

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer
It's been 9 years since my last buy. I'm guessing this answer is going change.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
I have never known windows to boot up so quickly

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Close, but no cigar. I'm in Michigan


----------



## r0ach

1) A

2) C

3) A


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Non-canadian resident.


----------



## fatherof3

1) a - i (would) prefer to build my own

2) e - i replace my system every 5 years or so (3 yrs or longer

3) b - pretty important.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## z0so

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## SammichThyme

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## lp75220

1. a
2. a
3. a


----------



## TheRipper

1) A building my own
2) A just built my first pc a few months ago but probably about every year
3) A a ssd i my next planned upgrade in my machine
4) not canadian


----------



## xxfury2xx

1) A
2) C
3) A


----------



## Samurai707

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## alchemik

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## gorb

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years, but it varies.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important, but I don't have one yet.


----------



## ryboto

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system
Answer:
*a - Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer
Answer:
*a - Every Year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all
Answer:
*b - Pretty Important*


----------



## redhonda

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not canadian


----------



## KyadCK

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years* -Replace
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## dandu5

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

U.S. Resident


----------



## richEEE

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## BiCKiN

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## walldo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## walldo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## walldo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## dajez

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not canadian


----------



## Warhaven

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*--> a) Prefer to build my own <--*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*--> d) 2 - 3 years <--*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*--> a) Extremely important <--*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*--> n/a <--*


----------



## Jinto

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Thanks OCN!


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Lynsix

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important _

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25_


----------



## Teiji

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## DeathByCyanide

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## Bleroy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not a Canadian


----------



## UsedPaperclip

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## sccr64472

1a
2a
3b


----------



## GMcDougal

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Not Canadian


----------



## NFL

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? *Is potato an acceptable answer?* (Couldn't help myself)


----------



## xerophytic

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*A) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*B) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*A) Extremely important*


----------



## KaHuNaZ

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## victorzamora

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) I'm not Canadian!!!


----------



## Cha0s89

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## Zzari

1. A) Prefer to build my own
2. B) Every 12-18 months
3. A) Extremely important
4. American


----------



## blackhand

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## kazakia

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a unless its a laptop

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Hahaha
Not Canadian but Asian so I am obliged to answer 30.25


----------



## Shozzking

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## Grimfire

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## DragonLotus

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## file82

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I am from USA


----------



## Kryton

*
1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
a) Every year

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
b) Pretty important

*4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?*
I'm not Canadian.


----------



## Agenesis

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## xxkedzxx

1. Prefer to build my own.
2. Every year.
3. Pretty important.
4. Not Canadian.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## stacytmurphy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4)
USA


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own - I know what's going in my pc and make sure there is not bottlenecking etc

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months - or when I find something I like / need and have the money to do so.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important - From the reviews I've read it something that is needed to help speed up windows, and blows away a regular HDD

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I am not from Canada.


----------



## itscarl1

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


----------



## bryonhowley

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian!


----------



## Prophecysill

1)Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
*c) Not very important*
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## rrims

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## sublimejhn

I'll give it a try

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Good luck all!!


----------



## SI51

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I'm not Canadian


----------



## jurektajne

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
not Canadian !


----------



## ConradAsman

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Non-Canadian


----------



## Digs

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## 31337

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Toastiekins

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important


----------



## rhed5

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years (Based of CPU)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not canadian


----------



## kevinf

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25 using BEDMAS

Thanks for the contest, would love the performance of a SSD, but don't want to spend the money on the luxury.


----------



## Chunkylad

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year (so far, will be changing to every 1-2 years since I now own 4 computer at the age of 18, 2 of them reasonably expensive desktops that I have built in the past 2 years)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important (Got one of the new Samsung high performance SSD's just to use as a cache drive and wow are load times fast, if I had the money I would raid SSD's for data and boot)








<3 OCN


----------



## travesty

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## bombi

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Good afternoon Overclock.net members! We've once again got a great opportunity for you to pick up some great gear, this time with added variety!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In celebration of the recent launch of the Intel 313 series SSDs, we'll be giving away the following prize packages to three winners (who must reside in either the US or Canada, excluding Quebec) which will include:
> One (1) Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge Desktop Processor
> One (1) Intel DZ68BC Desktop Series Motherboard
> One (1) Intel 313 Series Hawley Creek mSATA SSD
> ...thats right, each winner gets all three prizes!
> Much like in our other recent contests, to be eligible to win you simply need to make a post in this thread answering the following questions:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> a) Prefer to build my own
> 
> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year
> 
> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> 
> b) Pretty important
> 
> 
> 
> If you're curious about the 313 Series drives, or the enhanced features of the Intel Desktop Board DZ68BC, the following info from Intel should give you a bit of background:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Optimize PC responsiveness with the Intel® SSD 313 Series caching solution featuring Intel® Smart Response Technology, a feature which enables storage I/O caching by moving frequently used blocks of disk information to an SSD - providing dramatically faster access to user data than the hard disk alone can provide. The end result: your PC can take full advantage of the hard drive capacity and receive a boost in boot times and application launches for faster overall system responsiveness similar to that of an SSD-only system. And because SSDs reduce spinning up of your hard drive, the Intel SSD 313 Series delivers high performance with low power. With powerful Native Command Queuing that enables up to 32 concurrent operations and proven Intel architecture, the Intel SSD 313 Series drastically outperforms traditional hard disk drives.
> The Intel® Desktop Board DZ68BC sets a new standard when it comes to the performance and bandwidth that gamers need most, providing breakaway performance in production and editing as well as digital media rendering and real-time audio/video preview capabilities. Intel Desktop Board DZ68BC is also optimized to be fully compatible with the Intel® -K family of processors with the capability to fully overclock both the core and graphics speeds as demanded by gamers and overclockers alike..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Learn more* about the Intel DZ68BC Desktop Series Motherboard and the Intel Core i7-2600K Desktop Processor.
> Full terms and conditions can be viewed here
> Good luck to all! *Entries will be closed at midnight PDT on May 15th*, and winners will be announced/contacted shortly after.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheBiggerTheAl

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## ZFedora

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Build my own. I also built my own servers.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) Around 2-3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) It's very important to me in several ways, I used a SSD in a server and it seriously decreased load times for my sites.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not canadian


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
3 years or longer. I like to get good deals on hardware.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
I suppose it would increase read/write times, but I wouldn't know personally, as I have never used it myself.


----------



## jspeedracer

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
n/a


----------



## Comp4k

1) a)Prefer to build my own

2) b) 12 - 18 months

3) a) Extremely important


----------



## NinjaTurtleSoup

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## KaRLiToS

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## Cicero

1. a
2.c
3.c


----------



## Meganano

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer (it was 8-10 years before my last build)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important (I might have given this an "a", but after going from a 2002 vintage machine to the I5-2500K and Samsung F3 HD I didn't really notice increase in performance when I upgraded to a Crucial M4 SSD, other than shorter boot time.


----------



## DannyB0y

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Thanks OCN


----------



## SgtSpike

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## ClickJacker

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
not canadian


----------



## C!rkus

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
N/A ahahaha


----------



## NAWZ77

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own, and im in the process of bulid my very first PC for myself but i have build them for others so im very excited to finally be able to build something for me

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months, or when i have availiable funds

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important, IMHO cause it speeds things up and i hate lag but i have learned to be patient but now im building my own PC i will surely use a SSD as my primary


----------



## SpiritGear

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## mutantmagnet

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year (way more often than that)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Thaitanium

Q1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
A) Prefer to build my own

Q2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
D) 2 - 3 years

Q3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
B) Pretty important

Thanks and Good Luck everyone!


----------



## 7h30n3

_1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?_

*a) Prefer to build my own*
+ I like being able to customize my system to my specifications and knowing what kind of hardware is used and is compatible.

_2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?_

*d) 2 - 3 years*
+ Depending on the system I prefer to wait for more advancement and improvements in performance and features before building a new system.

_3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?_

*b) Pretty important*
+ SSD's can add a nice performance kick to a system.


----------



## Ensamada

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## Sin100

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system? I prefer to build my own.
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## aznguyen316

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

thanks!


----------



## swhitt1

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I don't live in Canada-Ehh?


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## GTA967

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
United States resident.


----------



## cataly5t

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

I absolutely prefer to build my own, that's why I'm here =)

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

From my last one till now its 3 years or longer, but hopefully it will be 2-3 years per rig then on.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

SSD is extremely important, especially for OSes.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
If no brackets then the answer is 120.25

Thanks OCN this would be perfect for my build and save me from going into further student debt. All i need is a GTX 680 then I am set.

~Cataly5t


----------



## Aerodart

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## EVILNOK

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Tran

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Dazrin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? N/A


----------



## SIDWULF

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## Ryanrocks714

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

I'm from America.


----------



## Phuck3dUp

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
basically swapping out parts to something abit better whenever something goes kaput

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
as long as the ssd performs great its a great improvement

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
not canadian


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own, mainly because that way I can control what parts go in and whatnot.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years. Generally I replace parts 1 or 2 at a time as new architectures for CPU's and GPU's come out.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important since the system's overall performance also often relies on decent ram and CPU.


----------



## SchmoSalt

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## Melosaiyan

_1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?_
a) Prefer to build my own

_2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?_
c) 18 months - 2 years

_3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?_
a) Extremely important


----------



## dominique120

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## redman0025

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
n/a


----------



## worx

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) *Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) *12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) *Pretty important*


----------



## varaques

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
I Prefer To Build My Own, Its Cheaper Than Buying A Branded System









2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
I Replace My Pc Every 5-7 years : Hey I'm Broke LOL









3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
I Have No Idea, I Have Never Owned One







So I Guess Its Not That Important To Me At The Moment









4. What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I'm Not That Good In Math But I'm Guessing The Answer Is 30.25


----------



## DaredOverdose

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year (Just occasional upgrades, no way I could replace the whole thing)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## NuclearCrap

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## stevierg

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## magicmike

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## roadlesstraveled

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## metalmayhem9

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*Prefer to build my own*
Since I built my first rig, I will never go back to prebuilt PCs.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*12 - 18 months*
Too soon to tell but I can totally see myself upgrading at least one part in the next 18 months.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*Extremely important*
Too important as when you're trying to OC the time required to boot and reboot is drastically reduced, so less time spent being impatient and waiting for Windows to load.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian. But the answer is *120.25* if you follow BODMAS


----------



## robwadeson

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own (this one is kinda obvious since we're on OCN









2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
30.25 woops didnt read, im from US


----------



## Tsumi

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important


----------



## BulletSponge

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? Not Canadian so I don't know what you are talking aboot,lol.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## lolllll117

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
i'm american.


----------



## gotasavage2

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## tjb789

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

*Build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

*Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

*Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

*I'm not Canadian, but its 120.25*


----------



## revamper

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## CramComplex

Thanks again for the give away! Good luck to everyone!

Quote:

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


> 4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
> 
> 
> 
> *30.25*
Click to expand...


----------



## mitchcook420

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

*120.25*

Thanks for the opportunity OCN!


----------



## gabola

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Theelichtje

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Dt_Freak1

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year.....at least for heavy upgrades. But I dont lay down $1000 cash at one time to do major ugrades, I do smaller incremental upgrades and am a bargain hunter so when I do upgrade its because I've gotten a killer deal on something.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important....while an ssd will make a system load the os faster and a really big ssd can make games and programs load even faster....they do wear out quicker then mechanical hard drives which is why I will never run purely on ssds......unless of course there is a major hurdle overcome in the actual life span of ssds.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
im not canadian but the answer is 30.25 according to my trusty calculator


----------



## Warweo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) *Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) *12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) *Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*I'm English!*

Thanks!! GL to all.


----------



## coachmark2

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## ezikiel12

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
LOL


----------



## gerickjohn

Forgive me if I entered, I cannot remember though.

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
[30.25] (Not canadian)


----------



## cyanmcleod

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) build my own at home, buy HPs and Dells at work

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) several times a year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) very important


----------



## G3RG

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## KILLER_K

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## iTom

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a)

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a)

4) MATH
120.25


----------



## meanmoe

Woohoo, free hardware!

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Thanks OCN!


----------



## cbc1975

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> a) Prefer to build my own
> b) Prefer to buy a branded system


Definately A. I'm too much of a computer geek control freak to let someone else build my system. Hell if they sold the parts I'd build my own laptops too.
Quote:


> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year
> b) 12 - 18 months
> c) 18 months - 2 years
> d) 2 - 3 years
> e) 3 years or longer


B....or whenever the upgrade demons start whispering in my ear.
Quote:


> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> a) Extremely important
> b) Pretty important
> c) Not very important
> d) No impact on performance at all


I would say it's B, pretty important only because it's not so critical that if there isn't one the system crawls like a snail on tape.
Quote:


> 4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


I'm not from Canada but hey I'll take a stab at this one....it's the amount of times I've slipped and stabbed my hand with a screwdriver and cursed for 10 mins while voiding a warranty (one of those things you have to do or that little sam kinison on your shoulder screams "DO IT....DOOOO ITTTTTT!!!" in your ear).


----------



## HappycoreDJ

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
GO [email protected]


----------



## 8KCABrett

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## dklic6

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## 2311

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own
*
2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*e) 3 years or longer
*
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*c) Not very important
*

I'm from the USA btw


----------



## Dave R8

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years -- with mods and addons in this period*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## PUNiZZLE

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own - for my self and higher end clients
b) Prefer to buy a branded system - for low to mid-range clients.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Roch

1 a
2 a
3 a


----------



## marbleduck

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

Not from Canada, 120.25 though


----------



## Lord Freedom

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## aoya

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Milcah

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## QQ~

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Deviin934

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important

I don't understand why people are going crazy over this SSD stuff but I like to see the difference in performance but I don't think it is enough for me to buy one...
Maybe Intel will prove me wrong?
Also, I am running a very old machine and I need an upgrade but I don't have the funds to do so this year.


----------



## lycanwarlord

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) UNITED STATES BABY!!!

-lycan


----------



## KonigGeist

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## RatDog

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

Actually ever 6 months but that wasn't an option

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## daKINE792

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

Answer a--BUILD MY OWN

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

C. 18 months precisely

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

a. EXTREMELY IMPORTANT


----------



## wtRiViaL

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## pig69

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Very generous & TY!


----------



## snclawson

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

I like knowing what's in my system. =) Exactly. I don't even like buying parts unless I know what components they use. Too much time spend running and installing various versions of Unix can do that to you.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

Things have slowed down since I got married (and certainly since my daughter was born!).

I've been replacing `systems' about every two years, but end up upgrading pieces of them every few months (memory, disks, video cards).

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

I thought that it was going to be a nice performance boost, but I had no idea until I got one!

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

I'm not Canadian, so I can't do math. =)


----------



## gsa700

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*a) Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

*USA! ( what's divided mean again? )*


----------



## xJavontax

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## gablain

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## panman

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system
a) Build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

answer:120.25


----------



## drnilly007

1. Prefer to build my own.

2. 18 months - 2 years.

3. Extremely important.

Thanks


----------



## goodwidp

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Thanks for the offer!!


----------



## mllrkllr88

1. Prefer to build my own.

2. 18 months - 2 years.

3. Extremely important.

Thanks Intel and OCN!

Intel for life!


----------



## RaBidRaBit

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## in_flames09

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## toyzviper

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## GunSkillet

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## NecTheGreat

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years
*side note* When ever a new Series comes out and i can afford to ^grayyde

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Non-Canadian


----------



## in_flames09

Missed the "Must be US or Canadian resident." part... gay.


----------



## Afterburn24

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks!


----------



## Ferling Design

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## BackwoodsNC

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## 2Luke2

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Sorry Canadian residents









Thank you OCN!
-Luke


----------



## cardsfan07

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## playah

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

A

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

A or B

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

B

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Glad I don't have to answer that


----------



## abesmith

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system? Build my own.
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## papa2522

1) Do you preferr to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own.

2) How ofton do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) Not Canadian


----------



## Chunky-Bunker

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Jahocowi

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## Rivkah

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*(why ask this here?)

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

man, maybe Quebec should rethink independence, missing out on all the good stuff.


----------



## exnihilo

a) Prefer to build my own

b) Every 18 months to 2 years

b) Pretty important.

I love my SSD!

cg

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jixr

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Texas


----------



## col musstard

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## stellar

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## justadude

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## parkerjn2

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## DirkDaring

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own(OCN users buy premades?)

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important(so quiet







)


----------



## daman246

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## pranzettijon2008

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Dweisel

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Conley

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## AuraNova

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Lazy Bear

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
I will always build my own PCs, I can't imagine wasting money on a prebuilt.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
Every year, but sometimes more often than that.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Considering how much of an impact Windows, or Linux, or any OS has on a system's boot and load capabilities, I'd say incredibly important.


----------



## cavallino

1. A. Build my own

2. D. 3 years

3. A. Extremely important, who doesn't want faster boot and load times

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B3AST

1. A - build my own
2. C - 18 months to 2 years
3. A - Extremely important

Thanks!


----------



## Xvelocity

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) I am not Canadian.


----------



## ocman

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

*Applying BEDMAS:*

*= 120 + (45/4) -11*

*= 120 + 11.25 - 11*

*= 120.25*


----------



## nathanak21

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## zer0d3gree

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## darksky42

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## metalrulz

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## SungQ

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty Important


----------



## reedo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a_*) Prefer to build my own*_
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) *Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

thank you for the oportunity to win :{)


----------



## Pulla

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
b) 12 - 18 months
*
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
b) Pretty important


----------



## OregonSlacker

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not applicable, but its 120.25


----------



## OdoyleRulez

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own - nothing like the feeling you get when a new system comes alive the very first time.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months - Depending on prices of newer toys - Nvidia 680 price drop please?

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important - After I installed mine into this new build, I don't think I could ever go back to having a spinner boot drive. I could have lived without it.. but now that I have it it would be pretty hard to.


----------



## JTHMfreak

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important

hope I win!


----------



## crlhntr

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

-- BUILD! Never a question!

*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Not a Canadian resident. Miny SO ta !


----------



## AP01ARB3AR

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## Silveralien81

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) *Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) *12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) *Pretty important*


----------



## iandroo888

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer* its been a while since i built a new system for myself. this current system is 4 yrs old now

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important* havent had the chance to use SSD up until recently. even on an old system, big difference. had the chance to build a new system for a friend with a m4. was soooo fast ! loved it








c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
well im not canadian so i dont need to do this right?


----------



## Warmonger

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) I prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every 2-3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely Important (Because with faster boot times, and applications being able to be located faster via SSD, Programs will load faster.)


----------



## griffulas

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year (Or sooner if i can afford it and an upgrade is viable)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important (Owning one made me a believer)


----------



## rourouni815

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Extremely Important


----------



## HesterDW

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## killerhonky

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## angel700

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Lee17

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty importantl

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25

Edit : If it is send to New-Brunswick, It is fine right? (Why Qc are always out of great promotion... ah yeah, we are french -.-)


----------



## iLLmAtiCiAn

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## m3deman

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## boomstick360

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Good thing I am not Canadian!


----------



## Killhouse

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## rsfkevski

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Shpongle

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Prymus

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?b

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?a
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? American


----------



## hc_416

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own:thumb:
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months:thumb:
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important:thumb:
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Gualichu04

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Deeya

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

I always prefer to build my own system, this happened since I was young as well. When I found out about things like GPUs and certain games would not run without them. It saddened me that I could not play on release day (FFXI in Oct. 03, 8 years ago). Every since then I have been adamant at building my own PC, even to the point where I offer to build PCs for family and friends. They give me their budget, I build!









2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

I'm not really a complete new build type person. Though I would have to say at least every year or year and a half, my case is filled with new components. I'm the kind of person who "impusle" buys pc components, so far in the past year I have purchased three monitors for an eyefinity setup, and a new 128gb ssd since I wouldn't have room on my 60gb ssd for windows + programs + GUILD WARS 2.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

SSDs are amazing, I have been using one as an OS drive for roughly 2 years now and they will be in every new build from here on out. At least as an OS/App drive with your standard high capacity HDD for storage (movies, music, television shows, yay for Logitech Revue)

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

U.S. Resident here but does this count for extra credit, I'll also do it a bit different









(120+45) / (4-11)
(164) / (-7)
= -23.42


----------



## Iciee

Quote:


> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> a) Prefer to build my own
> b) Prefer to buy a branded system
> 
> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year
> b) 12 - 18 months
> c) 18 months - 2 years
> d) 2 - 3 years
> e) 3 years or longer
> 
> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> a) Extremely important
> b) Pretty important
> c) Not very important
> d) No impact on performance at all
> 
> 4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


1)A
2)C
3)B


----------



## AbdullahG

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Xealot

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*Not Canadian.*


----------



## H3X0

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Drakenxile

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

120.25

why do canadians have to do math?


----------



## adzsask

1-A
2-C
3-B
4- 120.25


----------



## bgtrance

1-A
2-C
3-C


----------



## thewolf850

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## kjohnson28

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system
*(a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
(d) *2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
(b) *Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance


----------



## tbris84

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## kamenjar

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## waldoh74

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
n/a


----------



## Eosset

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months-2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely Important

4) Not Canadian


----------



## jiggypunk

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Dunno I'm American


----------



## ikk1605

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## gdawg33

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Lutinmalin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## Flying Donkey

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## shadowz220

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## raisethe3

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

Answers in bold. Thanks!


----------



## Mongol

1) Build my own

2) 12 to 18 months

3) Extremely important

Thanks again, OCN!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

120+45/4-11= 120 + (1/4)

EDIT: WOW, not sure why I have the blue highlight on my text


----------



## george241312

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

I wish i could ...


----------



## Setharterburn

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
B) pretty important, but only in the right environment, with the right setup, and the right motherboard. And of course, a semi- intelligent person to configure it.

4) ask the Canadians how to spell RAID


----------



## Phillychuck

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## invena

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> a) Prefer to build my own
> b) Prefer to buy a branded system


I prefer to build and customize my own!
Quote:


> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year
> b) 12 - 18 months
> c) 18 months - 2 years
> d) 2 - 3 years
> e) 3 years or longer


Upgrade over 12-18 month period. Sometimes sooner.
Quote:


> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> a) Extremely important
> b) Pretty important
> c) Not very important
> d) No impact on performance at all


Extremely important.
Quote:


> 4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


Not Canadian but the answer is: 120.25


----------



## evil jerry

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Wow y'all really make them Canadians jump threw hoops.


----------



## patrickjane

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) every year prefer to upgrade smaller components
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## nottinmatterz

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## aesthetics1

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## eternaldj

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Tarun

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
build your own PC
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Simple_echo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## M3TAl

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## kzinti1

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Astonished

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## MRoFlare

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
A) every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) US citizen 8"D


----------



## Vathral

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## shadowhero18

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Pudding

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## PreciousRoy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## binaryjay

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25 (But it's been my experience these contest questions almost always assume the person has no idea about bedmas... so without that perhaps 30.25)

Quoting someone random online:
"When I won a third trip a few years ago and did the math question based on BEDMAS I was told I was wrong and asked if I wanted to attempt it again so I did not based on BEDMAS and was told I was then right."


----------



## Caz

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## darrenb123

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25

Thanks.


----------



## N4villu5

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## zpliptzy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## jdrisc

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## 808MP5

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

Good luck everyone


----------



## sbuck333

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## speed_demon

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a)Build my own, though there are some good merits to a pre-built system.*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*b) Pretty important*


----------



## daltontechnogeek

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## DJ_Reason

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> a) Prefer to build my own
> b) Prefer to buy a branded system
> 
> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year
> b) 12 - 18 months
> c) 18 months - 2 years
> d) 2 - 3 years
> e) 3 years or longer
> 
> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> a) Extremely important
> b) Pretty important
> c) Not very important
> d) No impact on performance at all
> 4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


1) a
2) a
3) b


----------



## MunneY

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Passion

1) a
2) d
3) a

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*
d) 2 - 3 years

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important


----------



## monoLab

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## estabya

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system? a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC? c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? a) Extremely important


----------



## sydh

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
- Totally just more fun and you feel like ya get more out of it.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*d) 2 - 3 years*
- With the current progression of microchips and computing system hardware in the past few years you kinda have to constantly upgrade to keep the edge in gaming/ different editing/ power computing

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
-Upgraded to my first SSD 120GB 6/gbs... Never going back to HDD

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
- :O from the US

My non mechanically or robotic entry.
lol best first post ever...


----------



## korg

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## mike420

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important


----------



## vdn20

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## thegt1

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 month

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## 145252

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
a) 120.25

Thanks for the chance!








Fungi


----------



## Xyxyll

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Brain_storm

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## method526

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Born in the USA!

Good luck to all!


----------



## Mephastophilis

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Pretty important


----------



## solidshark91493

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks OCN!!!!!


----------



## Galciv12

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
a) Every year

*
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important


----------



## timorfd

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## Rhogin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Arsinic

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Lavzs

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

120+45/4-11
=120+11.25-11
=131.25-11
=120.25

Long form to show your work, just like how I learned in school


----------



## guitarmageddon88

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) USA res.


----------



## Zachariah

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## scaz

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
non-canadian = 30.25


----------



## GUnit

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## SammichThyme

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system
Answer:
a - Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer
Answer:
a - Every Year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all
Answer:
b - Pretty Important


----------



## OJX

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*

c) 18 months - 2 years

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important

*4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?*

120+45/4-11
120+11.25-11
=120.25


----------



## naizarak

1)Build my own
2)Every year
3)Not very important

In please!


----------



## Dorianime

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## scriz

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## SmokeySiFy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## faMine

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
a) Every year\

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important


----------



## AgentHydra

in4 free swag

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
In general, but if I wanted a really basic system and I could find one for cheaper than it would be to build one I would buy a prebuilt.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
I don't do complete builds, I incrementally replace parts every 6 months or so as needed. Currently I have all the performance I need so I might not upgrade for awhile.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Pretty important*
Doesn't hurt but personally I've found that a good SATA II HDD is adequate in most cases.


----------



## canadadrygreen

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? 30.25


----------



## xV1ral

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian.


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## visionviper

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Clvn8

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) *Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) *2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) *Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? 120.25


----------



## choppins

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

120.25


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12-18 Months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance
a) Extremely important

Thanks!


----------



## LackofSleep

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
a)That depends on the order of operations. If it's [(120+45)/4]-11, the answer is 30.25. However, if we use the proper order of operations, the answer would be 120.25.


----------



## chopperchez

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months - Usually will replace some component(s) in that time frame.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## redmustang

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Ethan10584

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 16 - 20 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) very

Thanks


----------



## IamCanadian888

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

=(120 + (45/4) - 11
= (120 + (11.250) - 11
= 120 + .250
*= 120.25*


----------



## UltraVolta425

Meh, I can't enter because I'm not from the US, but I wish all of you the best of luck!


----------



## thewerd

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## sniper0

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## 56Killer

Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## legends0

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## rxsocal

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own of course!

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year obsessively

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important (as important as the new GPU or CPU)


----------



## rctrucker

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a)* Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b)* 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a)* Extremely important

4) I am not from Canada.


----------



## ulrye812

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## Frequency

1: A
2: C
3: A


----------



## brute maniac

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## lapengu

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) 1 year - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Pretty important

Im not Canadian.


----------



## Sped

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Faint1001

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

I dont live in US but hey i gotta try


----------



## yakuzapuppy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Tensho

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Answer: *a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
Answer: *b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Answer: *a) Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120+ (45/4)-11=
Answer= *120.25*


----------



## Nivacs

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not from Canada


----------



## wevsspot

I love gear giveaways









1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## tats

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) *Prefer to build my own* - 100%

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) *Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) *Extremely important*


----------



## iCanFly

Quote:


> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> *a) Prefer to build my own*
> b) Prefer to buy a branded system
> 
> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year
> b) 12 - 18 months
> c) 18 months - 2 years
> d) 2 - 3 years
> *e) 3 years or longer*
> 
> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> a) Extremely important
> *b) Pretty important*
> c) Not very important
> d) No impact on performance at all
> 
> 4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?*30.25*


****120 + 45 / 4 - 11 = 120.25* (with bedmas)


----------



## Boydwazup

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## jdouglas

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year ( I am constantly swapping out individual parts in my main rig)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Ni Oxx

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## iantruesilver

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Assuming you mean (120 + 45) / 4 - 11, that would be 30.25 <-- implied order from sentence
Otherwise if you meant 120 + (45 / 4) - 11, that would be 120.25 <-- mathematically correct answer
If you meant (120 + 45) / (4 -11), that would be approximately -23.571, rounded to three significant digits.


----------



## Valrum

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## HOTDOGS

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25 0r 30.25 depending on how well I remember my BEDMAS

Thanks for the awesome opportunity!


----------



## erosmagnum

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months - Usually will replace some component(s) in that time frame.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

If i won this, i would finally have an intel setup to play with lol.


----------



## Brickman

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months* (still on my 1st PC







)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## HenryCalibre

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
ans: Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
ans: 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
ans: Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
ans: 120.25 (BEDMAS)


----------



## Arizonian

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
Build my own since my last two.

a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*

b) 12 - 18 months

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*

b) Pretty important


----------



## jprovido

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Manishmanny

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important.

Thanks OCN, its time for an upgrade and if i won this, i would be so happy


----------



## oasis789

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
USA


----------



## gelatin_factory

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*I am not a Canadian resident.*

Thanks to the folks at Intel and OCN for another awesome contest!


----------



## gcampton

AAA
1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

I'm Australian so pretty much the same 'eh' ...30.25 or if you're doing it as 1 sum then it's 120.25 as the division takes priority over plus/minus making it 45/4 (11.25) + 120 (131.25) - 11
(*cough* I mean 'mate')

edit: I prefer to build my own PC's because I like to tinker. I at least buy 1 product for my PC every year but I'm always too poor to have the latest and greatest hardware. The difference between a standard blue(7200rpm 16mb cache) hard-drive and a solid state disk is incredible when it comes to starting up or loading programs. For instance my PC below takes about 4:30 (40sec to see the desktop) to fully load up with windows sidebar which can be very frustrating.


----------



## MusicalPulse

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Polyspecific

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## darksandz93

1. A
2. C
3. B


----------



## utopia78

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) I prefer to build my own PC's

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) Every 3 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
b)120.25 (BEDMAS)


----------



## valvehead

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Tedsworld

Thank you for this chance

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own (for the best of the best)

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year (actually, throughout the year upgrading and modding)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important (would love to try one)

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
a) Non Canadian.......30.25

Tedsworld


----------



## defoLinY

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own - much funner

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer - if i had $$ i would do this more often

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
US


----------



## 84mph

1) b. Prefer to buy a branded system
2) d. 2 - 3 years
3) a. Extremely important
4) [exempt]

My first post


----------



## gymenii

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## macsters

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not a resident of canada.


----------



## kubo

1) Prefer to build my own
2) 2-3 years
3) Pretty important
4) Exempt


----------



## overpower

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Projector

1) Prefer to build my own.

2)12-18 months

3) Extremely important

4) Exempt


----------



## rindoze

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## GfhTattoo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Ps. thanks for holding the giveaway . very nice of company's to do that for us.


----------



## sixpackwill

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## superflux

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Becks7

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Bedmas-120.25
Non Bedmas- 30.25


----------



## TitaniumStick

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
USA, eh!


----------



## flavoie

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
30.25


----------



## Amateur OCer

1) Do you prefer to build your own PCs, or buy a branded system?

A. Build my own system

2). How often do you upgrade or replace your PC?

E. Every 3 years or longer

3). How important do you feel an SSD is to a system?

B. Pretty Important

4). [Canadian Residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

I am not Canadian.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

1) Do you prefer to build your own PCs, or buy a branded system?

Build my own system

2). How often do you upgrade or replace your PC?

Eevery 3 years or longer

3). How important do you feel an SSD is to a system?

Very important


----------



## blong48

cannot enter the contest, nvm. ignore this post.


----------



## lesue

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
They don't teach rocket math here in the US.


----------



## mediusnacht

Gooood evening folks!

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own... every time.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## dmasteR

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## JozefH

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## philhalo66

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
*c) Not very important*
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Rekognize

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## Pentium-David

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Hartk1213

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your pc
Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Extremely important

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HarrisLam

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
not canadian


----------



## spayez

1.a
2.a
3.a
4.NA


----------



## ihatethismap

1) a
2) a
3) b
4) america


----------



## Forty2

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) I live in the states.


----------



## Jyve

1. I prefer to build my own

2. 12-18 months

3. very important


----------



## 0xZMan

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Don't live in Canada









Good luck all


----------



## Darkpriest667

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

I am American.


----------



## Geriden

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## c0rtez

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

good luck everybody


----------



## KOrr

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Hah, not canadian


----------



## tomgirlbc

OKAY HERE ARE MY ANSWERS-NICE TO BE A MEMBER NOW

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

I AM CANADIAN ANSWER
(120 plus (45 divided by 4)) minus 11 = 120.25


----------



## herkalurk

1. A
2. B
3. B
4. 120.25


----------



## Reaver22

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b)

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I am a American


----------



## S2kphile

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## elikim

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Adonis

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


----------



## CircuitFreak

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25

Not Canadian but I'd love to visit!


----------



## Dudeyourlame

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## Comango

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

Whoo-Hoo SSD







!!!


----------



## Terrymac

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

120+45/4-11 = 30.25

120 + (45/4) -4 = 125.25


----------



## Locool676

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 month*s

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## panjo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## Aikes

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## ChicoD

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
N/A


----------



## glover28

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own - where is the fun in buying pre-branded?

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years - seems to be the average cycle, upgrade in fractions though, not all at once.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important- Once you go SSD, you wonder how you survived before.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Non-Canadian


----------



## rickvrick

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## mrhiab

1. eh
2. eh
3. eh
30.25 eh


----------



## TheJSeb

Why are you excluding Quebec?







I wanted to enter for that great gear! Are all the contests going to exclude Quebec or just this one? (I'm kinda new in the contest section so sorry if it seems like a stupid question)


----------



## moonshine6456

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## intensev5

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
I Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Using BEDMAS (order of operations) = 120.25
Just doing it in the order it appears = 30.25

Thanks


----------



## Papas

1-A
2-A
3-A


----------



## LoyalT

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own









2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
One of these two depends on order of operations or not.

120+45/4-11 = 30.25

120 + (45/4) -4 = 125.25


----------



## jabber63

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

30.25 is correct answer
unless there are brackets you do the math problem left to right


----------



## Jesse D

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Im not sure if this is a spam filter or an insult but im not Canadian.

As a side note if it is an insult is it because you guys dont think us Americans are intelligent enough to do math, or are there just some seriously mentally disabled Canadians you dont want to give your hardware to?


----------



## speedysteve007

1) *Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own!! I will never buy again

2) *How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
a) Every year- I upgrade randomly

3) *How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
b) Pretty important- Helps get stuff done faster... and that boot up is a dream :]

4) *[Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?*
Im a US dude


----------



## MoonTar

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
*c) Not very important* _- still considered a luxury item to me_
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## blmartin1984

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## aikirooooo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## adamski07

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important


----------



## PhatFree

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*N/A*


----------



## Gordon0101

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
N/A


----------



## Forcefedflesh

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own Deff!

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year cant stop it!!!!!!!!!!!!

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important just because HDD's are getting better and better and doesnt cost a arm and a leg for the same storage compacity and I prefer storage over performance because I am a gamer and a SSD doesnt do jack squat for Multiplayer online games.


----------



## ramenbuoy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*
a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*b) Pretty important*

<3 OCN!


----------



## TheBrokenToast

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Ksireaper

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Non-Canadian


----------



## mep1127

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Not canadian


----------



## Imprezala

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## trustjp1

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## xtrip

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own - i've recently seen the power behind such a task and don't plan on buying a branded desktop for a LONG while if ever









2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer - i like milking all i can from it before buying a new one









3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important - dont need it for the system to work but it most definitely enhanced the performance

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
-US resident


----------



## Dani88

Quote:
1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
30.25


----------



## RealQuick

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## RibeyeAndScotch

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## dEaFTOLiGhT

Quote:


> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> a) Prefer to build my own
> b) Prefer to buy a branded system


a) Prefer to build my own
Quote:


> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year
> b) 12 - 18 months
> c) 18 months - 2 years
> d) 2 - 3 years
> e) 3 years or longer


e) 3 years or longer
Quote:


> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> a) Extremely important
> b) Pretty important
> c) Not very important
> d) No impact on performance at all


b) Pretty important
Quote:


> 4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


US resident, but the answer is 30.25.


----------



## 48548

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
b) Prefer to buy a branded system
Used to build my own, but now prefer a Dell(Only intel Xeon's for me) or thinkpad. Current last two machine have been dual xeon precision workstations.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer
This might not include videocards and or memory/SSD and HD's-those get replaced as needed or if they go out.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
I think this was important enough to install 2 ssd's as raid zero for my new machine for the os/apps.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
US Citizen


----------



## pirishboi

1. Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a)Prefer to build my own.

2. How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

d) 2-3 years

I am always upgrading! But as far as a big upgrade/rplacement (new motherboard and CPU, memory, and GPU), about once every 2-3 years.

3. How important do you feel and SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important.

I recently purchased my second SSD (the first one went into a new PC I built for my parents), and cannot imagine building a system without one anymore.


----------



## Darth Oscar

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important


----------



## komichi

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## pistons50

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Live in U.S.A


----------



## davidrt4

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## lifeskills

IN!

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important


----------



## /Fail

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## kcdane

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## GNemi

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Pretty important


----------



## fruitflavor

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## ClockCleaner

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important (love my currehnt SSD)

4) What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

BEDMAS 120.25


----------



## jjr007

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## GlockZoR IV

can i ask why not UK?


----------



## youra6

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
*c) Not very important*
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important

Thanks


----------



## MJD

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## EPiiKK

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Mergatroid

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Not following the order of operations (as it seems to be requested) [(120 + 45)/4] - 11 = 30.25

However, if we follow the order of operations (multiplication and division first): 120 + 45 / 4 -11 = 120.25

I don't understand why "skill testing questions" always have to be a math question. I have seen lawsuits regarding the exact issue of weather or not to follow the order of operations in these questions. I see, looking through the thread, that both answers are represented. I hope I have not disqualified myself, but I think a better question would be "What is the capitol of France" or some other trivia question that there can only be one possible answer for.

I'd love an i7. Could only afford an i5, which is still a great CPU for my needs.

I have to mention as well, that I think the best performance improvement I've ever gotten from a single piece of hardware was when I purchased a 60Gb SSD for a boot drive. Well worth every penny.


----------



## makingdreamhome

1) b) Prefer to buy a branded system
2) d) 2 - 3 years
3) c) Not very important

Thanks for offering a great giveaway!


----------



## rusky1

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*

a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*

e) 3 years or longer (with lots of upgrades in between







)

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*

a) Extremely important


----------



## CasanovaFly

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25 via order of operations


----------



## battlecryawesome

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
Thanks


----------



## Clox

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*30.25*


----------



## Circa36

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
30.25


----------



## Simplynicko

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Slayem

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## veblen

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
a) Every year

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
b) Pretty important


----------



## smoke420

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## zatoichi

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months or when money allows

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Good afternoon Overclock.net members! We've once again got a great opportunity for you to pick up some great gear, this time with added variety!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In celebration of the recent launch of the Intel 313 series SSDs, we'll be giving away the following prize packages to three winners (who must reside in either the US or Canada, excluding Quebec) which will include:
> One (1) Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge Desktop Processor
> One (1) Intel DZ68BC Desktop Series Motherboard
> One (1) Intel 313 Series Hawley Creek mSATA SSD
> ...thats right, each winner gets all three prizes!
> Much like in our other recent contests, to be eligible to win you simply need to make a post in this thread answering the following questions:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> a) Prefer to build my own
> b) Prefer to buy a branded system
> 
> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year
> b) 12 - 18 months
> c) 18 months - 2 years
> d) 2 - 3 years
> e) 3 years or longer
> 
> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> a) Extremely important
> b) Pretty important
> c) Not very important
> d) No impact on performance at all
> 4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
> 
> 
> 
> 1) a) Prefer to build my own
> 
> 2) a) Every Year
> 
> 3) a) Extremely important
> 
> Thank Yo for the oportunity OCN.
Click to expand...


----------



## D-Dave

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
d) 2 - 3 years

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
b) Pretty important

*4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?*
Not Canadian


----------



## t3haxle

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## sabbathcrazy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## ayak

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 to 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Important for system disk. Unimportant for storage disks.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian


----------



## hikeinman

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important


----------



## mandrix

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## eus105454

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Prpntblr95

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a)Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## PolloAsado

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2. How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
N/A


----------



## spaceman123

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important (although I've never had/tried one..)

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
'Merica

Thanks OCN!


----------



## winterwarrior

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
N/A


----------



## zomgiwin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## kryonas

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months - Usually will replace some component(s) in that time frame.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## brandonspeed2006

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years, but will do some upgrades within that time if I see fit.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Nomoregoodnames

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## x8x

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Build my own.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) Around 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Very important


----------



## longroadtrip

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## aar0nsky

1) Build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Fremeknight

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian


----------



## Dekaewt

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Thebrain2302

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2)How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian......Freaking Romanian and confused as to why only US and Canadian citizens are eligible for this contest?


----------



## dacrazybaby

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 3-4 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b)Its more of a luxary item, If u can afford one its very nice if you cant you can still use ur computer with a normal drive

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian

blame canada =0


----------



## Sazexa

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
A) Prefer to build my own.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
B) 2 - 3 years
---Replace? Not very often, probably once every few years.
---Put small upgrades into? Probably every 6-12 months.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
B) Pretty important
---For most users, SSD's aren't really needed. For gamers or people that use resource intensive applications often, and multiple of them at a time, SSD's are great. Especially if they're working on a laptop.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I'm not from Canada, eh.


----------



## FurrFace

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own









2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months









3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important









Love u


----------



## manu97416

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

Answer: a.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

Answer: c.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

Answer: a.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Answer: not canadian

Hope i win and good luck to all the others


----------



## eternal7trance

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## LmG

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## fnkskyline07

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

In! thanks


----------



## weirn1091

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## appleg33k85

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
aa) Every few months!

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
aa) important enough that I swapped the optical drive from my laptop to a SSD for the performance gains


----------



## JollyMan

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## thenookie

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Crazycarl

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## isildur101

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## yianni

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Blackhawk4

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## mahiv87

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## fkv

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## mljk0469

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Mr. 13

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Custom of course

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) Around every 6 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## ryan w

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system? A
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC? A
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? B
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


----------



## Ganf

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

As a side note: If newegg doesn't stop sending me promos I'm gonna go bankrupt









I've replaced everything but my hard drive in the last two months....


----------



## kpnamja

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Twilex

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Jeffrey

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## jghunter

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) Every 2-3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely Important


----------



## colin niloc

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## sb139422

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important. Especially in a RAID array, and mainly for the boot drive. When I sneeze my computer should already be booted up. (Although I have RAIDed 3 WD Raptor drives and they were pretty fast too)

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
US resident but I like math.
120 + 45 / 4 - 11 = 120.25
completed in order would be 30.25

now let me win!!!


----------



## harmavoidance0

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

-Harm


----------



## VW_TDI_02

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Mongrelix

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Drin-King757

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) I like building my own PC's

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 18-24 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important


----------



## RandomK

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Evilrandy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
A. IPrefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
A. I foolishly upgrade my computer every 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
A. It is Extremely Important

4) Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
A. /Faces north and salutes those across the border


----------



## SirCumference

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own- better quality components, better customization, and more fun to build your own.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years- usually every other platform launch from Intel.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important- the last major bottleneck for computers is the hard drive. SSD's make Windows run soooo much faster!

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
-In US


----------



## YoungChrisG

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important, boot times are incredible!


----------



## jj_sky5000

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system? A Build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC? B
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?A
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?USA


----------



## Hatakescreams

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Good luck everyone xD


----------



## Solmors

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
a) Every year - I don't do a full upgrade, but I get something new at least every 6 months or so. Ex. I just got a sound card

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important - I will never go back to having a HDD as my OS drive

*4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?*
I've been to Canada, but I don't live there!

Its a long shot, but I got my fingers crossed!


----------



## nicedart

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
a) USA


----------



## holymolly69

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own (hell yeah!!!! good for budget also)

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months (seriously its less than 12 - 18 months, most probably around 5 - 11 months it depends on the processor and VGA releases.)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important (hands down no questions asked. its fast no moving parts so its less likely to malfunction it can hold data even powered down, simply awsome.)

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
a) its me winning this contest ^_^V


----------



## Demise

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## MClouse

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## ahotpc

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


----------



## MP-Canuck

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) [Prefer to build my own*:

I prefer to build my own PC. Building my own computer has been an enjoyable and educational experience. I would not trade that experience for a pre-built PC.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*c) 18 months - 2 years*

This question was tricky for me as I have only just started building my own PC. I would have to say that this time frame would probably be about right. I would probably upgrade sooner if a game was released or my

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*a) Extremely importan*t:

The speed of a PC's main drive be it a HDD or a SSD will determine the responsiveness of the system. A SSD will greatly increase the responsiveness of a PC.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? *= 120.1*


----------



## lurker2501

1.a
2. e
3. b


----------



## pitty

) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## wolf2009

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
non-Canuck


----------



## tokoam

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## crispinos

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months (usually just replace major components instead of the entire thing)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## ThatGuyWithApc

Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system
2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## deefx

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

120.25


----------



## Hokies83

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## portdog

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## madsushi

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own (much more fun to mix and match!)*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years (this tends to be the hardware sweet spot)*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important (I always ensure that an SSD is in every computer I own!)*


----------



## Ross211

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
_a) Prefer to build my own_

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
_c) 18 months - 2 years_

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
_a) Extremely important_


----------



## jfizz84

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year (this time frame has changed since being laid off)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Thanks again OCN!


----------



## AtomicFrost

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own
*b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I'm not Canadian.


----------



## riflepwnage

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.5


----------



## kpforce1

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months* (on average but could be weeks







)
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important* (yet I don't have one because I have a million spinners and my raptors wont die lol)
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I'll get back to you on this one after I plug it in to my *Commodore PET*.... Eh?!


----------



## fuadm424

This is pretty neat . Props to OCN for doing this!

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
I like the ability to choose my parts and build the pc myself

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*d) 2 - 3 years*
With high end parts, my pc's usually last 2 yrs before i feel i need to update the graphics cards

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
SSDs have been a game-changer in how responsive a pc is. Id never build a pc in the future without one.


----------



## Pudding

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Miekster

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

From the States. No Maple Leaf flag here.


----------



## Doodles

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## metal_gunjee

1) _Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?_
a) Prefer to build my own

2) _How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?_
b) 12 - 18 months

3) _How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?_
b) Pretty important (Judging only by my own personal PC usage)


----------



## wyattdoc

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Non Canadian eh.


----------



## Raul SDT

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## i got dat ku5h

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## clark_b

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own
*b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important
*c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*N/A*


----------



## AMITAYUS

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
30.25


----------



## Greygoose1

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*a) Extremely important*


----------



## Cyberburnout

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system? a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC? B) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? a) Extremely important


----------



## daswustfuch

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own, with good parts









2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important!


----------



## Homeless2

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Adversity

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## ChubbyNinja

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks Overclock.net!


----------



## circeseye

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

thanks ocn


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) *Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) *Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) *Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## CpBoy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Fossil

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## JY

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Pretty important.


----------



## DOS_equis

) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## smex

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important ( loading time / windows performance )

4) Identification thru nationalities is ******ed, so is your joke bro ;P

order of operations


----------



## bowenac

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Agenesis

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Gears

I just joined overclock.net because I'm building my first gaming rig in years and I wanted to learn more about tweaking it, but this would be really helpful too









So... My answers...

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian, but I felt like answering, 120.25


----------



## nimbo1990

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Shiyaroku

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Extremely important


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## trueyonip

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## logix31

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## alectrolytes

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
not Canadian.


----------



## petertrinh

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer
Still a student...

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian


----------



## mordocai rp

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## fapestar

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? Proud to be an American


----------



## matada

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years* <- When I have money
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important* Boot windows in a minute and a half, and quick load times? Duh!
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Not a Canadian, Eh.


----------



## soundx98

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
i am not canuckistanian (I am Cantundastanian)


----------



## XAslanX

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## cookiesowns

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## disemvoweled

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Klitch

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) American


----------



## SalisburySteak

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## caesium55

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own (That's why I'm here)

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important (Why the hell wouldn't it be?)


----------



## Fauxrrite

Quote:


> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> *a) Prefer to build my own*
> b) Prefer to buy a branded system


I enjoy having more control over my system. Building them myself allows me to decide on what brands I want, prices I want, parts I want, and so on.
Quote:


> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year
> b) 12 - 18 months
> c) 18 months - 2 years
> d) 2 - 3 years
> *e) 3 years or longer*


I try to get the most life out my PCs as possible, mainly because income is harder to come by because of my age and experience, but also because I feel like replacing a part every few months can be wasteful.
Quote:


> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> *a) Extremely important*
> b) Pretty important
> c) Not very important
> d) No impact on performance at all


I feel like solid state technology is the next step in common data storage. The simple fact that they have no moving parts gives them the benefits of superior reliability, performance, power draw, and noise levels.
Quote:


> 4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


N/A, I reside in the U.S.


----------



## IIVisionII

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Outlawed

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## AlexNY

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months (it depends on what new hardware is released, usually wait for 2 new generations)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## mr. biggums

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
A

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
A

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25 using bedmas


----------



## lob3s

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Yautja

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
*c) Not very important*
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## Wookie Man

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Blatsz32

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
NA, from Mi


----------



## Robogenisis

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Valgaur

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## XxSilent22xX

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Tulion

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

I'm an AMERICAN !!!


----------



## Wulfgar

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

120.25


----------



## DaedalusHelios

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## sollaris

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Leudast

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*
(never used one but I hear great things)

Thanks for the contest guys!


----------



## sactrac

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

1) Prefer to biuld my own

2) 2 - 3 years

3) Extremely important


----------



## RealityExit

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## JanqeD

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


----------



## kakes1958

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## nathris

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
You guys really have to stop posing the questions in english. Its too ambiguous.

(120 + 45) / (4 - 11) = -23.6
120 + (45/4) - 11 = 120.25
(120 + (45/4) ) - 11 = 142.25
((120 + 45) / 4) - 11 = 30.25
120 + (45 / (4-11) = 113.57


----------



## Wyatterp8

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Kazimir

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## sonicwonic

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## She loved E

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
b) Prefer to buy a branded system (caveat: I haven;t done it yet! My first homebuilt system is in-progress)

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Eh?


----------



## Quasimojo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*e) 3 years or longer

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important

*


----------



## h6pham8

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
*c) Not very important*
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## tombom

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## ticklemedaly

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years
*This is my first PC being built in 10 years, first time attempting over clocking too!

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important
*Hoping to do my OS's on SSD, and doing a Raid array for my data

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*non-Canadian, but I'm North Dakotan.... Some say I might as well be. So answer is 120.25


----------



## ticklemedaly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> (120 + 45) / (4 - 11) = -23.6
> 120 + (45/4) - 11 = 120.25
> (120 + (45/4) ) - 11 = 142.25
> ((120 + 45) / 4) - 11 = 30.25
> 120 + (45 / (4-11) = 113.57


Order of operations in the original question did not include parenthesizes. I thought about that too


----------



## kibs

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## dtmorgwsu

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*Not Canadian*


----------



## NateST

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## ehcastro3

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## stevevace2

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

im feelin lucky !


----------



## Arkuatic

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## Forsakenfire

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important


----------



## jonny900

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## otaku30

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## HelloM0f0

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## razorguy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## astr010

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thank you


----------



## RowiRimon

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## UprootedSeeker

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Yvese

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a)* *Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b)* *12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a)* *Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## jvjessen

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## cstrife81987

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months (usually just replace major components instead of the entire thing)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important!!!


----------



## Maxxron

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own* - Without a doubt. Isn't it the reason the majority of us are here?
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years* - I can only justify so much to the wife








d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important* The first time I installed my OS to a SSD I was hooked. I'll never go back.
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*U.S of A, but If my arithmetic is sound, 120.25?*


----------



## Prox

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## KidLi

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

Thanks OCN!


----------



## XeroxMachine

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own* - I dont think I would enter a contest to win computer parts if i didnt want to play with them








b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) *12 - 18 months* - Usually around my birthday i upgrade my computer (which happens to be in 4 days on on may 11)
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) *Pretty important* - Anything you put on the SSD is faster than most hard drives, and even if you put games on the HDD most games use cache or store files on the C drive so those will be loaded quicker than any mechanical drive.
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Im an American and proud of it.


----------



## drew2794

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## AndersCorp

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer -Sadface.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
USA!


----------



## deedee

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
b)
2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c)
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b)
4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## de Cossatot

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian.


----------



## OIburnedit

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks OCN!!!!!

I really need to win this. Kirk


----------



## 100cotton

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## alex4069

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Rkkonrad

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## alcal

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## dylwing23

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Jaggar

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Non canadian (United States)... but assuming this is supposed to be solved in the manner of PEMDAS unless otherwise state. then it should look like this

120+(45/4)-11
120+(11.25)-11
120.25

Added Bonus: My Birthday is in 12 days on the 20th


----------



## RedScorch

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Extremely important

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Silberdrachi

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## The Pro

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## Chocosuke

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system
*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer
*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## bigal1542

Always enter with no luck. Who knows, my luck may change this time









1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I need a new system. *shrug* And for the record I do live in the US, I'm just in Taiwan on business. If I win it can be shipped c/o my work.









1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
A.) I build my own.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
A.) I upgrade constantly. I haven't done a full system replacement since 2007.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
A.) Extremely important. The decrease in boot and loading times and just general improved responsiveness has been a must for me since my first SSD.


----------



## NostraD

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance
b) Pretty important


----------



## hildeew2

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## xenogenx

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

120.25


----------



## sn0w

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own
*
2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*N/A*


----------



## Bud437

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## RhysLadhani

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
AMURICAAA!!


----------



## 269500

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## konspiracy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## i got dat ku5h

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years
*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## dmckoy

no love for Qc....


----------



## Kr0n1k

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## kurt_02f150

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks OCN.


----------



## jayanyway

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important!!


----------



## snickers11a

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important

Many thx guys


----------



## ragingpanda

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## ilhe4e12345

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian


----------



## sora1607

1. Prefer my own build
2. 2-3 years
3. Extremely important


----------



## BBEG

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

Good luck. Whoever wins, pics!


----------



## chinaman25

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
=120.25


----------



## Yellowsamuel

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Sweet prizes, thanks OCN


----------



## SeanPoe

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not applicable, US resident.

IN FOR THE PRIZES!


----------



## Hiege

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## KingerXI

1. a. I prefer to build my own.

2. b. I upgrade my PC every 12-18 months.

3. a. Extremely important.


----------



## ShadowSkill

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

No bueno Canadiano lol

IN BECAUSE I'VE NEVER HAD AN SSD OMGZ T_T


----------



## Pen_Cap_Chew

1. a. I prefer to build my own.

2. b. I upgrade my PC every 12-18 months.

3. a. Extremely important.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? As a Mechanical Engineer all i have to say is


----------



## Kokoro1280

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
US resident but answering this cause i like math







120.25

In because im sick of laptops D=


----------



## MacNcheese

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
30.25

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## RapboY

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

My first post! Definitely will not be my last! Hope I can win so I can start building my new system!


----------



## gamerguuy

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## tunanjing

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12-18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## gdesmo

1-Prefer to build my own
2- 6-12 months
3- Essential
4- 20.25


----------



## victini91

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Pretty important

4)[Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
-I'm a Malaysian.


----------



## Hemi177

I never seem to win these things. Hopefully that is changed this time round'!

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*With order of operations it would equal: 120.25
In the exact order it's written, then it would equal: 30.25*


----------



## lion_sta

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
non-Canuck


----------



## J.Harris

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Darkenvoker4

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
125.25


----------



## yaywafflez

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

*Yay Ohio!!*


----------



## jeff3851

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## ronin1701

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
*b) Prefer to buy a branded system*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Your question is pretty unclear.

If you're asking me to evaluate it in the exact order it's written, then: 30.25
If you're asking me to evaluate it using BEDMAS, then: 120.25


----------



## Adam Jenson

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## rtm2006

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Good Luck to everyone!!!!!


----------



## KILLER_K

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*


----------



## bver

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## flashoverride

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## o2bgooner

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Yeah Buddy! spreading the word

Thanks Overclock.


----------



## Damir Poljak

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25 (but why???)

Thanks


----------



## B-Con

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

....a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

....d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

....b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

....N/A


----------



## iconofgrace

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## AtiX

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year - It's about time to upgrade









3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## alber

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25


----------



## Moonshae

1) a) Prefer to build my own

2) e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? c) Not very important

4) US citizen


----------



## kitzkommando

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Definitely prefer to build my own. It's a great deal more fun, interesting, and helpful to understand how things work.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
Usually ever 3-4 years for a full replacement and incremental upgrades along the way. Short answer: 2-3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Pretty important. They definitely boot and load core programs faster, but for long-term use and cost utilization, there's still some work to be done. For those that upgrade regularly though, they're amazing.

4) In the US.


----------



## Mark Allied

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own. I personally get more joy out of building the thing then i get using it. If I could, i'd start a custom PC business. Wish the market wasn't so cut throat









2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years. Its an expensive hobby and a mans got rent to pay :d damn rent.... Buy an ssd or pay my rent... hmmmmmmmmmmmm

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important. Load times are seconds of your life wasted. Down with load times!

4) US Citizen







but google says (120 plus (45 divided by 4)) minus 11 = 120.25 and I don't question google. Ever.


----------



## feltadox1337

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own, every time is a learning experience. You also have freedom of choice on what hardware you want, on what budget you are building around etc.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) ~3+ years for a replacement, buy upgrades whenever I need them, mostly hard disks or VGA cards.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
B) Pretty important, makes your life a lot faster, have your frequently used programs/games on the SSD and your good to go. They're still pretty expensive, and I wouldn't skimp out on a faster processor or better VGA card, motherboard or RAM just to get an SSD if it doesn't fit my budget, its not the end of the world if you don't have one. But its on the top of the list for a future upgrade.

4) US resident.


----------



## uchemist

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to buy a branded system (Toshiba only) but thinking about trying Asus

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important, especially when it comes to running vmware
and mobile desktop computing

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
non-Canuck


----------



## oorenotsoo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
c) Not very important


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

1.a
2.b
3.a


----------



## Goofmobber

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## bfromcolo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## mentholmoose

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## budzos

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

budzos


----------



## pyoung9348

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Pretty important


----------



## lspaddle

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
I have always to love to build my own PC, so a).

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
I try to do this as many times as I can, but when it comes down to it, I upgrade every 12-18 months. (just in case, that's answer b)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
After going to an ssd, you cant go back. Because of this I feel that they are extremely important, or answer a.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian, but the answer is 30.25


----------



## Sov13t

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

Poor Canadians not only do they have to pay HST but also answer crazy math questions...


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Singledigit

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Does not Apply


----------



## D3skt0pG4m3r

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## CarFreak302

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## cad2blender

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## jesb

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer
*
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

*120.25*


----------



## DanN7

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## aivoryellis

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian


----------



## Matt2theMaxx

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## TheTank

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## shadman

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## Max!

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
Build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
2-3 Years (im a student, totally broke)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Extremely important.


----------



## Isopropyl

Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## padday

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own (Planning my first ATM







)

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Awness

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## Gondon

I'll give it a shot.

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
*c) Not very important*
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Reepur

1a
2c
3a


----------



## Fullinator

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## romanjaan

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) *Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) *Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) *Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*


----------



## ViSioNx

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Sb95500

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian, but it's 30.25


----------



## 9Thermal9

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## darthjoe229

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I do not hail from canada


----------



## Snooze

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own! In the process of doing it now! Just need CPU, mobo, and video card

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years. Gotta keep it fresh without going overboard

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important. Money = time. Less time spent waiting for load times, more money

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11? Not Canadian


----------



## holgate

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Evtron

1. Prefer to build my own.

2. 12-18 months.

3. Etremely important.


----------



## sockpirate

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
b) Pretty important
*c) Not very important*
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Otterface

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

*Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

*18 months - 2 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

*American*


----------



## superericla

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## wikkiwikki

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Texas resident here.


----------



## Gorgatron

1: A
2: B
3: A


----------



## DarkHayZe

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Not Canadian eh... but just for the hell of it... 30.25


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

thanks a lot OCN.

If I keep on entering comps. I'm bound to win something eventually


----------



## L D4WG

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Exempt, im from Australia


----------



## Geekerdom

*ANSWERS:

1. A
2. B
3. A.

Hope I get lucky who knows, itz only a bit off fun. thanks!*


----------



## jrad

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## alchmyest

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

thanks!


----------



## wholeeo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own
*
2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*b) 12 - 18 months
*
3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important
*


----------



## _Magic

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

b) Pretty important


----------



## jemping

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## oomalikoo

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## lctenor3

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years (replacing small things in between major upgrades i.e. hard drives, disc drives, etc.)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## poizone

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## GeneralCuster44

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## sin32

prefer to build my own

2-3 years to upgrade

ssd are very important to computers, i think it'll replace hdds someday


----------



## SammichThyme

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## MediaRocker

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

I'm not from Canukistan.









Thanks OCN!


----------



## jarred75

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## ntherblast

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Got *30.25*
Hate these math questions.


----------



## madness777

1. a) Prefer to build my own

2. a) Every year

3. a) Extremely important


----------



## crunkazcanbe

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Not Canadian.


----------



## Dingo3

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Turtles

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## kow_ciller

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## bgineng

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## pvp309rcp

Thanks Chipp, OCN, and everyone else that provided for this giveaway opportunity.

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system? *A*
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC? *D*
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
*d) 2 - 3 years*
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? *B*
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## WalkersRig

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system? *A*
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year *C*
b) 12 - 18 months
*c) 18 months - 2 years*
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? *B*
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Setec

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
I like knowing the details of what's inside as well as only installing what's really necessary. I also like the fact that I'm not stuck with something proprietary that I can't upgrade or change.

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer
The last couple have lasted me about 4 years. I'd love to upgrade on a 2 year cycle, but lack of funds and the lack of a perceived need push it out.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important
I've only been using an SSD for about 6 months. My computer felt like it got a major boost by adding it. I haven't worked with a lot of newer systems without one, though, for a solid comparison. At this point, I would LIKE to add an SSD for any new computer build, but I'm not going to consider it a mandatory item.

4) I'm not from Canada.


----------



## Kegler

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
I'm from Texas.


----------



## DREW326

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months (usually just replace major components instead of the entire thing)

) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## capi

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
b) 12 - 18 months

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important

ty


----------



## jellis142

_1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?_
a) *Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

_2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?_
a) *Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

_3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?_
a) *Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

Always in for a chance to experience new hardware


----------



## Agent_kenshin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?

Prefer to build my own









2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

I try to upgrade a piece of my system every 2 years or so

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

Pretty important - good way to add some life to a old system.

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

US resident living in the cold upper midwest


----------



## Astryr

_1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?_
*a) Prefer to build my own*

_2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?_
*d) 2 - 3 years*

_3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?_
*b) Pretty important*

_4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?_
*120.25*


----------



## Hatfieco

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*US resident here*


----------



## 420Assassin

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
*120.25*

good luck to all who enter


----------



## BlackMoth.Ver1

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## DaFirnz

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
30.25


----------



## neverett

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## Th3darkmarket

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
*b) 12 - 18 months*
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## Roman736

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
*e) 3 years or longer*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*b) Pretty important*
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## TecnoViking

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important
*EDIT **I HAVE ONLY JUST REALISED YOU HAVE TO RESIDE IN EITHER US OR CANADA, I AM FROM THE UK, HOW DISAPPOINTING***


----------



## simurg

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Jagmanx

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## denl0

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?

Srry no idea what this means :S


----------



## hagardproductions

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks OCN!


----------



## Tennobanzai

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## WX4SNO

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*
a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*
b) 12 - 18 months

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*
a) Extremely important

*4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?*
Non-Canadian, live in Indiana


----------



## Joeteck

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## SkullTrail

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*d) 2 - 3 years*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*b) Pretty important*


----------



## minerman617

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
(a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?

c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## deviot

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
I have always to loved building my own PC's

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
I try to do this as many times as I can, but when it comes down to it, I upgrade every 12-18 months.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
After going to an ssd, you cant go back. Because of this I feel that they are extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
30.25


----------



## MrSimpson202

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## hmoobvwj

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## aznofazns

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## i got dat ku5h

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*c) 18 months - 2 years
*

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important
*


----------



## ThatOCguy

Quote:


> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> a) Prefer to build my own
> b) Prefer to buy a branded system
> 
> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year
> b) 12 - 18 months
> c) 18 months - 2 years
> d) 2 - 3 years
> e) 3 years or longer
> 
> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> a) Extremely important
> b) Pretty important
> c) Not very important
> d) No impact on performance at all
> 
> 4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


1) a

2) c

3) b

4) Not Canadian


----------



## Norman Bum

a) Prefer to build my own

d) 2 - 3 years

b) Pretty important


----------



## Psykopathic

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian


----------



## Doogiehouser

*1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?*

a) Prefer to build my own

*2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?*

c) 18 months - 2 years

*3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?*

a) Extremely important

Thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------



## verydeep1

! st let me tell you..this is a awesome contest and thanks for the chance..gl all...
1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
.

1)...Prefer to build my own

2)...12 - 18 months

3)...Extremely important

4)...30.25


----------



## x8jason8x

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
Not Canadian


----------



## JMT668

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own
Pfft stupid question, Building FTW

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
lol Im not Canadian...


----------



## zimmerman9

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Omnix

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months (would be more frequent if wifey would just work harder...)

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) 我不是從加拿大


----------



## katalin_2003

Quote:


> 1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
> a) Prefer to build my own
> b) Prefer to buy a branded system
> 
> 2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
> a) Every year
> b) 12 - 18 months
> c) 18 months - 2 years
> d) 2 - 3 years
> e) 3 years or longer
> 
> 3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
> a) Extremely important
> b) Pretty important
> c) Not very important
> d) No impact on performance at all
> 
> 4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?


1) a)

2) a)

3) a)

4) Not Canadian

5) Thank you


----------



## madbrayniak

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## SeaDooSnipe

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## Delici0us

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
*a) Prefer to build my own*
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
*a) Every year*
b) 12 - 18 months
c) 18 months - 2 years
d) 2 - 3 years
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
*a) Extremely important*
b) Pretty important
c) Not very important
d) No impact on performance at all


----------



## cenpuppie

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## captainchair

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important

Thanks guys!


----------



## krazykabbage

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
b) Prefer to buy a branded system

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## ExperimentCake

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
N/A


----------



## grubby99

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
non-Canadian, but 30.25 if you do the math straight across. 120.25 if you use proper order of operations.


----------



## et3rnalife

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own (isn't that what this site is about?)

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## dazedfive

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Exremely important... mine just died and I'm using a hdd that is soooo slow

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
N/A


----------



## cmayell

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25

Thanks so much!
Chris


----------



## whitesedan

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

Thanks OCN!


----------



## rexyl

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
e) 3 years or longer

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important

4) [Canadian residents] What is 120 plus 45 divided by 4 minus 11?
120.25 (Come on people saying 30.25, BEDMAS! Tried posting earlier in the day and as soon as I went to hit post the site went down. Thank goodness I remembered to check before going to sleep again)


----------



## ybz90

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## fourpixel

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
b) 12 - 18 months - Usually will replace some component(s) in that time frame.

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
b) Pretty important


----------



## falconer65

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
d) 2 - 3 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## impulse89

How are we doing on this?
Seeing as I was not contacted (AFAIK) i didn't win :-( but congrats to the lucky ones!


----------



## chino1974

Will you guys be posting a list of winners? So I can cry when I see my names not on it!!! Lol!!! Good luck to everyone:thumb:


----------



## LongRod

Yeah, I would like to know who won, so I can envy them. D:


----------



## KipH

Chipp will lock this thread, PM the winners and post them here when he is done. Until then, fell free to look around and enjoy the show









I suggest putting in a ticket to win, it may still be open.


----------



## StormX2

/me starts fiendishly rubbing hands together :: I have a Good Feeling about this one! Indeed! ::

GL TO ALL - but for real I want it lol - il sell off my rig to build a new one - and I want to build so badly


----------



## iShox

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
c) 18 months - 2 years

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## gooddog

ANSWERS:

1) Do you prefer to build your own PC's or buy a branded system?
a) Prefer to build my own

2) How often do you replace or upgrade your PC?
a) Every year

3) How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
a) Extremely important


----------



## onoz

It closed yesterday. Didn't see kips post.


----------



## warejon9

Lush.

1. A

2. B

3. E


----------



## illusionua

A A A


----------



## Chipp

Congratulations to our winners!







Please contact me ASAP with your full name, shipping address, and phone number.

MacNcheese
Blueduck3285
mica3speedy

Thanks so much to all who participated!


----------

